#  :: القاعات العامة :: > قاعة التعارف والمناسبات > تحت دائرة الضوء >  أخت ضابط شرطه في عشرة علي عشرة

## أم أحمد

*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته




اهلا بكم اعزائي اسرة ابناء مصر الجميلة
اليوم يتجدد لقائنا في عشرة علي عشرة مع شخصية جديدة

شخصية يشعر كل من يتعامل معاها بأنه يتعامل مع أخته
 او قريبته او فرد من افراد عائلته
شخصية استطاعت في وقت قليل ان تحتل 
مكانة كبيرة في قلوب اعضاء ابناء مصر
تمتاز بروحها الطيبة وشخصية بنت البلد المجدع
تشارك الجميع في افراحهم واتراحهم
اتمني ان اكتب اكثر واكثر عن شخصيتنا الجميلة
ولكن سامحوني فالقلم احيانا يشعر بالعجز امام روعة الضيف

ضيفتنا اليوم الانسانة الجميلة 



أهلا بيكِ ايمان معنا في عشرة علي عشرة
اتمني ان تقضي وقت ممتع معنا
مع خالص امنياتي القلبية بالتوفيق دائما
ودمتِ نقية ..رقيقة ..جدعة.. أصيلة.






*

----------


## أم أحمد

*






السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ...


نبدأ على بركة الله و الأسئلة الموجهة لأخت ضابط شرطة


1- ما سبب إختيارك لإسمك بالمنتدى؟

2- كيف تعرفتِ على أبناء مصر؟

3- ما هي الأسباب التي تجعلكِ مازلت مستمرة في أبناء مصر؟

4- لأي مدى ترين فرصة تحول مجتمع أبناء مصر الإفتراضي إلى مجتمع واقعي ملموس؟

5- أمنية تتمنى تحقيقها في المنتدى؟

6- ما هو أقرب موضوع إلى قلبك في المنتدى؟

7- لو أتيحت لك الفرصة للإشرف على إحدى القاعات...ما هي القاعة التي ستختارينها و ما هو أول قرار الذي ستتخذينه فيها؟

8- نظرة فاحصة لأبناء مصر...كيف رأيته عند إشتراكك فيه..و كيف تنظرين له الآن و ما تصورك له في المستقبل؟

9- قاعة تفتقدي وجودها في أبناء مصر و قاعة أخرى تتمني عدم تواجدها...مع ذكر الأسباب في الحالتين.

10- همسة في أذن إدارة أبناء مصر...



في إنتظار أخت ضابط شرطه و إجابات أسئلة عشرة على عشرة 

و ننتظر جميعاً الأسئلة العشرة الموجهة منك لأعضاء المنتدى كي نستمتع بالردود و الحوارات

ملحوظة: برجاء وضع أسئلة الأعضاء في موعد أقصاه ثالث يوم من تاريخ بداية الموضوع
حنى تتاح الفرصة للجميع بالرد قبل يوم 10 نوفمبر موعد الضيف القادم بأمر الله

دمتِ بكل خير
في رعاية الله ،،،

*

----------


## نشــــوى

اهلا اهلا يا ايمي .. 
بجد فرصة سعيدة ان انا اتعرف عليكي حبيبتي .. 

لان اعتقد انك اشتركتي فى الفترة اللى انا كنت غايبة فيها
منتظرة اقرأ ردودك ..
بالتوفيق ان شاء الله 
 :f:

----------


## طائر الشرق

ام احمد اختيار متميز  جدا

تقريبا انا عارف بعض اجابات ايمان على الاسئلة
اتمنى ما تخيبش ظنى :hey: وتطلع اجاباتى نص لبة

----------


## boukybouky

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

أهلاً بك يا إيمان منورة عشرة على عشرة يا قمر

و في إنتظار إجاباتك و إختياراتك لضيوفك الكرام

متابعة معك بشغف و بالمرة اشوف توقعات طائر الشرق صح و الا لأ  :: 

دمتِ بكل خير
في رعاية الله ،،،،

----------


## طائر الشرق

:: ما انا  مش هاقول غير بعد ماهى تقول يا اأ\ريهام ::

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

يادى الكسوف ع الصبح

بجد أنا مبسوطه جداااا إنى معاكو 

وإيه البدايه الجميله دى

وصوره ونظام وكلام جميل

بجد مش عارفه أشكركك إزاى يا أم أحمد

روحى يا شيخه ربنا يخليك أحمد وأبو أحمد  :Hug2: 



ربنا يخليكى يارب

أرد على إخواتى اللى شرفونى وبعدين أشوف أسئلتك

وربنا يستر

----------


## طائر الشرق

لاء   ردى على الاسئلة الاول
وبعد كدا شرفى اخواتك اللى ردوكى

قصدى ردى على اخواتك اللى شرفوكى ::

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> اهلا اهلا يا ايمي .. 
> بجد فرصة سعيدة ان انا اتعرف عليكي حبيبتي .. 
> 
> لان اعتقد انك اشتركتي فى الفترة اللى انا كنت غايبة فيها
> منتظرة اقرأ ردودك ..
> بالتوفيق ان شاء الله


أنا أسعد يا نشوى بوجودك بجد

وإن شاء الله الحوار يعجبك

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*



الأخت الفاضلة .. أخت ظابط شرطة 


في انتظار الإجابات على الأسئلة المتميزة 

تحياتي العطرية 



مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> ام احمد اختيار متميز  جدا
> 
> تقريبا انا عارف بعض اجابات ايمان على الاسئلة
> اتمنى ما تخيبش ظنىوتطلع اجاباتى نص لبة


شكرا يا هيثم
و ماتيجى تجاوب إنت بدالى  :: 




> ما انا  مش هاقول غير بعد ماهى تقول يا اأ\ريهام





> لاء   ردى على الاسئلة الاول
> وبعد كدا شرفى اخواتك اللى ردوكى
> 
> قصدى ردى على اخواتك اللى شرفوكى


يا فتاح يا عليم يا رزاق يا كريم

يا عم إهدا شويه أخد نفسى

هاجاوب أهه خلاص

بس بفكر أقول إ أنا مش أنا علشان أخيب ظنك  ::

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> 
> أهلاً بك يا إيمان منورة عشرة على عشرة يا قمر
> 
> و في إنتظار إجاباتك و إختياراتك لضيوفك الكرام
> 
> متابعة معك بشغف و بالمرة اشوف توقعات طائر الشرق صح و الا لأ 
> 
> دمتِ بكل خير
> في رعاية الله ،،،،


شكرا ليكى يا أ/ريهام

وإن شاء الله هاتلاقى حوار وإجابات غير توقعات هيثم خاااالص  :3:

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> *
> 
> 
> 
> الأخت الفاضلة .. أخت ظابط شرطة 
> 
> 
> في انتظار الإجابات على الأسئلة المتميزة 
> 
> ...


أهلا بحضرتك أ/ أيمن

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

*أم أحمد...

وأخت ضابط شرطة...

الاثنين... معاً؟

يا ألله على الضيفة والمستضيفة...

حدث جميل... نادر...

أتابعه بكل تقدير واهتمام.*

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

توكلت على الله

يلا نبدأ


*

1- ما سبب إختيارك لإسمك بالمنتدى؟

*



سبب إختيار إسمى لأنى أخت عضو المنتدى الراحل " ضابط شرطه" رحمه الله
وسجلت بالمنتدى علشان أكتب موضوع عنه "أوقفوا قتل المرضى عمدا بمراكز الأورام" 
بس لقيتنى لا إرادى بسجل بإنى أخته "أخت ضابط شرطه" 
يمكن إرتباطا بلقبه وحبآ ليه
ويمكن علشان الموضوع اللى كتبته يظهر بصوره حقيقيه ومحسوس للأعضاء
مش يكون مجرد موضوع منقول .
ومن هنا بقيت أنا " أخت ضابط شرطه "

----------


## طائر الشرق

اول سؤال كلنا عارفينه يا ايمان
خشى على اللى بعده ::

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

[FONT=Simplified Arabic][SIZE=4][COLOR=black]

[B]
2- كيف تعرفتِ على أبناء مصر؟


أنا أعرف أبناء مصر ممكن من قبل ما أسجل  بأكتر من سنة
كان محمود الله يرحمه معرفنى عليه  وكنت بدخله بس خفيف أوى
بدون تسجيل لأنى ماكنتش غاويه إنى أشارك يدوب أقرأ وخلاص
وبعد وفاة محمود بشهر بعمل بحث علي اسمه ولقيت موضوع النعى بتاعه هنا فى أبناء مصر
ولقيت موضوع كبير وكل الناس بتدعيله
اتفاجئت طبعا بالموضوع وبعدها على طول سجلت ونزلت بموضوع أوقفوا قتل المرضى عمدا

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

[B]

3- ما هي الأسباب التي تجعلكِ مازلت مستمرة في أبناء مصر؟



بصراحه انا سجلت علشان أنشر موضوع محمود مش أكتر زى ما عملت فى منتديات كتير
بس الحب اللى لقيته هنا فى المنتدى وكميه الرسايل والمشاركات اللى وصلتنى من ناس كانت تعرف محمود وبتحبه ومن ناس برضه ما تعرفهوش خلتنى أتعلق أوى بالمنتدى
لقيت هنا روح واخوه وصداقه بين الاعضاء غير عاديه
لقيت أعمار وثقافات وأراء مختلفه
بلاقى هنا مكان برتاح فيه وبفضفض
وغير كده مهما أروح وألف بلاقى هنا بيتى 
فإزاى بعد ده كله ماحبش أبناء مصر واتعلق بيه؟

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> [FONT=Simplified Arabic][SIZE=4][COLOR=black]
> 
> 
> 4- لأي مدى ترين فرصة تحول مجتمع أبناء مصر الإفتراضي إلى مجتمع واقعي ملموس؟


من خلال المنتدى عرفت أعضاء كتير وبقا ليا أصدقاء بس قليل اوى اللى عرفتهم عن قرب
وبجد بقينا نحس ببعض ونخاف على بعض ونشارك بعض فى الاحزان والافراح
يعنى من خلال المنتدى بنلاقى إخوات حقيقيين وأصدقاء بجد  :Hug2: 
فالعلاقه بتطور من مجرد ردود فى موضوعات إلى راحه نفسيه وقرب للأعضاء
 لحد الشات ومن هنا بتبدأ الصداقات الحقيقيه والواقع الملموس اللى بيختلف فرصة تواجده من شخص لأخر
وحسب ظروف كل شخص

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> [FONT=Simplified Arabic][SIZE=4][COLOR=black]
> 
> 
> 5- أمنية تتمنى تحقيقها في المنتدى؟


أتمنى يكون فيه مجلس للمنتدى .. زى مجلش الشعب كده
يعنى تكون فيه دوره كل مده
يمسك خلالها أعضاء جديده الإشراف مرشحين من قبل أعضاء المنتدى  مع وجود نفس المشرفيين القدامى 
يعنى يكون لكل قاعه مشرف يتغير بتغيير كل دوره زى مجلس الشعب
بحيث يكون فيه روح جديده 
وأكيد كل واحد مرشح جديد هايحب يثبت نفسه
وهاييجى بجديد للمنتدى وهايكون فى تطورات دايمه وأفكار جديده

ويكون فى نفس الوقت نائب للأعضاء يشوف متطلباتهم فى كل قاعه
ودا كله فى سبيل رقى المنتدى للأحسن

قلت إيه يا إبن البلد؟؟؟؟

بس يا خوفى من المشرفين يتلموا عليا  ::rolleyes::  وأروح أنا فى خبر كان

وبجد نفسى أبناء مصر يبقى أكبر منتدى عربي وألاقى أعضاءه النشطيين بيزيدوا يوم ورا يوم

ونفسى مايكونش أى مشاكل فى المنتدى ونعتبر بعض إخوات ونحاول نتفهم بعض أكتر وأكتر ونعذر بعض

بس

صعبه دى؟؟؟؟

 :f2:

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

كفايه بقا

تعبت

حراااام   ::'(: 

نفسى اتقطع

أرتاح شويه وأفكر فى اللى جاى

وأرجعلكوا من تانى

خدوا دى على بال ما أرجع



أنا اللى جبت دا كله لنفسى  ::uff::

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> *أم أحمد...
> 
> وأخت ضابط شرطة...
> 
> الاثنين... معاً؟
> 
> يا ألله على الضيفة والمستضيفة...
> 
> حدث جميل... نادر...
> ...


شكرااااااااااااا أستاذى الفاضل أ/ أيمن

كتير عليا والله

ربنا يخليك

سعيده جداااا بتواجدك

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> اول سؤال كلنا عارفينه يا ايمان
> خشى على اللى بعده


ما قلتلك جاوب بدالى  :4: 

منور يا هيثم  :Angry2:

----------


## اليمامة

ازيك يا ايمان  ::h::  ::h::  ::h:: ..انا شغوفة انى اتعرف عليكى اكتر لانك بجد انسانة باحس فى جوهرها انها بسيطة وطيبة..رحم الله اخيك ضابط الشرطة وادخله فسيح جناتة...وبانتهز الفرصة علشان ابعتللك باقة من اليفل والياسمين اسجل بيهم اعجابى بيك وبنشاطتك وروحك الخفيفة الطيبة وفى انتظار ردودك العفوية واسئلتك.... :y:

----------


## طائر الشرق

منور يا هيثم دى مش مريحانى يا ايمان :: 
بالحق
الاول والتانى والتالت والله كنت عارفهم
غيرى بقى عشان اتكبس ::

----------


## فراشة

إيه المفاجآت الجميلة دى ياأم أحمد

بجد أحلى مفاجأه

مستضيفة إنسانة غالية أوى عليىّ والله

إنسانة فى فترة بسيطة حسيت إنها أختى فعلا 

والله منورة يا إيمان

وسعيدة بيكى أوى

دا بس تسجيل حضور وترحيب

متابعة معاكوا

تحياااااااااااااااتى


فراشة

----------


## احـمد محمود

*أخت ضابط شرطة منورة عشرة على عشرة

وفعلا أم احمد أختارت عضوة مناسبة  وكل الأعضاء الى أختارتهم أم احمد مناسبين فعلا وردودهم  مقنعة 

وردودك للأسئلة  الخمسة جميل ومقنع 

تحياتى



عاشق الزمالك*

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> ازيك يا ايمان ..انا شغوفة انى اتعرف عليكى اكتر لانك بجد انسانة باحس فى جوهرها انها بسيطة وطيبة..رحم الله اخيك ضابط الشرطة وادخله فسيح جناتة...وبانتهز الفرصة علشان ابعتللك باقة من اليفل والياسمين اسجل بيهم اعجابى بيك وبنشاطتك وروحك الخفيفة الطيبة وفى انتظار ردودك العفوية واسئلتك....


يمامه الرقيقه الجميله 
بشكرك على ذوقك وكلامك الجميل

بس قوليلى فين الفل والياسمين ماشفتش حاجه  :;): 

شرفتينى يا أم حمزه  :f2:

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> منور يا هيثم دى مش مريحانى يا ايمان
> بالحق
> الاول والتانى والتالت والله كنت عارفهم
> غيرى بقى عشان اتكبس


يعنى أكذب يعنى علشان أكبسك  :Biggrin: ؟؟؟؟
طب السؤال الخامس كنت عارف إجابته ؟؟؟؟

أدينى كبستك أهه
ولسه بقيت الإجابات

----------


## طائر الشرق

انا ما شوفتوش لسه يا بنتى :: 
بس اكيد انا عارفه 

اصلهم بيقولى عليا المتنبى فى زمانه ::

----------


## the_chemist

> توكلت على الله
> 
> يلا نبدأ
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 1- ما سبب إختيارك لإسمك بالمنتدى؟
> 
> ...


وفاءاً ونقاءاً

أخت ضابط شرطة الفاضلة

تحية تقدير وإعزاز

ورحم الله أخاك

منورة المكان

أم أحمد & ريهام & لولى

بسم الله ماشاء الله فريق عمل متكامل

أدعو الله أن يحفظكم من كل سوء

----------


## اليمامة

اتفضلى ايمان....باقة من القلب

----------


## a_leader

مفاجأة جميلة بجد

ايمان هانم انسانة فى غاية الأدب و الذوق و لها حضور جميل فى المنتدى

ده غير ذكائها الحاد و كشفها لمى مؤمن اللى عذبت اعضاء المنتدى نفر نفر  :: 

اختيار موفق اختنا القديرة ام احمد 

و لا انسى طبعا شكر الأخت العزيزة لولى مبدعة المنتدى 

تحياتى و تقديرى للضيف و المستضيف و المصمم

 :f:

----------


## sameh atiya

*أهلاً أهلاً أخت ضابط شرطة
منورة عشرة على عشرة 
بإذن الله متابع أجوبتك على الأسئلة 

شكراً أم أحمد 
شكرا بوكي بوكي*

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> [font=simplified arabic][size=4][color=black]
> 
> [b]
> 
> 
> 6- ما هو أقرب موضوع إلى قلبك في المنتدى؟


أقرب موضوع بالنسبه ليا هو كل موضوع بحس براحه فيه وأتكلم فيه بحريه وعلى طبيعتى
بستمتع بكل كلمة جواه وكل مشاركه
بغض النظر عن نوعيته دينى علمى سياسى أو عام

وكمان بحب أنا مواضيع المسابقات جداااا زى المسابقات الرمضانيه اللى بنستفيد منها
وكمان مسابقات أجمل إسم وأجمل توقيع بالمنتدى

و موضوع ع القهوه فكرته جميله وعميقه
وأتمنى إنه يكون موضوع مفيد ويستمر إن شاء الله

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> [font=simplified arabic][size=4][color=black]
> 
> [b]
> 
> 
> 7- لو أتيحت لك الفرصة للإشرف على إحدى القاعات...ما هي القاعة التي ستختارينها و ما هو أول قرار الذي ستتخذينه فيها؟



إشراف مين
بصراحه الإشراف مسئوليه كبيره أنا مش قدها
مجهود كبير ومطلوب منك متابعه كل موضوع وكل رد
وحاوليها مشاكل كتير وممكن أزعل حد بسبب موضوع وكده أو رد

لا يا بنتى مش سكتى خالص

بس لو حكمت ممكن أقولك أشرف على أهدى قاعة فى المنتدى
ممكن قاعة الأسره
مع إنى مش بشارك فيها كتير
بس هى ممكن أقرب حاجه ليا
من حيث الهدوء والمواضيع

وأول قرار أتخذه معرفش والله
بس هاحاول يكون فيها أفكار جديده تجذب الأعضاء ليها
والأهم إنى أحاول أكون عادله ومازعلش حد
وأقيم كل فكره جديده وكل نشيط فى القاعه

----------


## اسكندرانى

اختى العزيزة
اخت ضابط شرطة 
ارق تحياتى لك دائما 



ضيفه مميزة لموضوع مميز 

ومتابع الموضوع لان اكيد ردود الاخت ايمان فيها اضفة لنا جميعا 

منورة اختنا كلنا ايمان

وربنا يرحم اخونا محمود ويسكنه فسيح جناته 



اختى العزيزة 
ام احمد 

دائما اختياراتك تفوق حد التميز 

بالتوفيق  دائما

وعقبال ما نشوف احمد ضيف فى عشرة على عشرة 

لك خالص تقديرى واحترامى

----------


## بنت شهريار

يا الله على الضيفة الجميلة
وصاحبة الموضوع الرقيقة

نورتى عشرة على عشرة اختى الغالية ايمان
اتمنى لكِ وقت جميل وممتع بين اهلك واخواتك

متابعة معكم
 :f2:

----------


## مي مؤمن

*الله مين هنا ايمىىىىىىىى الي كشفاني
بجد انا نفسي اعرف عنك اكتر يا ايمان لانه من خلال ردودك بحسك شخصيه حبوبه قوي وطيبه
وانا منتظره ردودك بشغف 

الف شكر لام احمد ولولي بتاعت التصاميم الرائعه 
بجد اختياركوا رائع ومجهود اكثر من ممتاز
تحياتي لك
*

----------


## أشرف المجاهد

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

تسلم ايديكم يا بوكى بوكى ويا أم أحمد على اختياركم المميز 

وأختنا الطيبة ايمان ( أخت ضابط شرطة ) أخت خلوقة ونشاطها واضح بالمنتدى 

أخلاق وادب وذوق وربنا يبارك لها فى كل ما رزقها ويرحم أخيها برحمته الواسعة 

وفى انتظار تكملة اجابة الأسئلة 

دمت بخير وسعادة 

اذكر الله يذكرك*

----------


## rosey19

منوره يا ايمان ... كلامك جميل زيك بالضبط

  ربنا يبارك لك ويحقق لك كل اللى تتمنيه ...

  اما انت ام أحمد  ... ربنا يبارك لك  

  موضوعك جميل ودايما تضيفى لنا اصدقاء بتعريفك لهم وتقريبهم منا 

  شكرا لك ولمجهودك الكبير

  جزاكى الله كل خير

----------


## hanoaa

بقى أنتى هنا يا إيمى
و أنا بقول مش قاعده ع القهوة ليه و لا بتشجعينى فى المسابقة
و إنتى طبعا منورة مع أم أحمد و بوكى
إنتى شخصية جميله أوى يا إيمان
بجد مبسوطة أوى بحوارك ده

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

آسفه عالتأخير

بس ظروف منعتنى من المشاركه النهارده

بس خلاص رجعتلكو من تانى




> [font=simplified arabic][size=4][color=black]
> 
> [b]
> 
> 
> 8- نظرة فاحصة لأبناء مصر...كيف رأيته عند إشتراكك فيه..و كيف تنظرين له الآن و ما تصورك له في المستقبل؟


بصراحه فى الأول كنت حاسه المنتدى زى أى منتدى بشوفه
بس لما سجلت وبدأت أشترك وأقرب أكتر من المنتدى وأعضاءه
لقيته زى بيت كبير زى بيت العيله كده
لقيته كله حب بين الأعضاء وموده كبيره

لكن مع الوقت لقيت مشاكل كتير بتحصل بسبب إختلاف فى الآراء
و أعضاء بتقول رأيها بدون ما تخاف على مشاعر الغير
لقيت مشاكل بواجهها زى حياتنا اليوميه
بالرغم من إنى بدخل المنتدى علشان أتعلم ولما أكون مضايقه أرتاح

لقيت المنتدى جزء من أيامنا وحياتنا 
بنعيش فيه لحظات حلوه ولحظات لأ

لكن أتمنى فى المستقبل إن شاء الله يكون أفضل
ويتطور بإيد كل شخص بيحب أبناء مصر

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> [FONT=Simplified Arabic][SIZE=4][COLOR=black]
> 
> [B]
> 
> 
> 9- قاعة تفتقدي وجودها في أبناء مصر و قاعة أخرى تتمني عدم تواجدها...مع ذكر الأسباب في الحالتين.


قاعة أفتقد وجودها  ::mazika2:: 

أفتقد وجود قاعه للمسابقات تانيه 
تكون قاعة مسابقات متنوعه مسابقات علميه وثقافيه وللأذكياء وفوازير بجد مسابقات نستفيد منها ونشغل عقلنا شويه
تكون مستمره دايما مش فى رمضان بس
زى موضوع دعوة للتفكير لطائر الشرق
لأن المعلومه اللى باخدها فى صورة مسابقه وبالتالى انا ببحث عنها بتدخل العقل بسرعه غير اللى بقرأها

وقاعة أتمنى عدم وجودها .. أعتقد مفيش
لأن كل قاعه ليها محبيها حسب ميول كل شخص
وأنا عن نفسى بدخل كل القاعات وبستفيد منها حتى ولو من غير مشاركات

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> [FONT=Simplified Arabic][SIZE=4][COLOR=black]
> 
> 
> 10- همسة في أذن إدارة أبناء مصر...



 :Poster Oops: 

ياريت يكون فيه اهتمام أكبر بالأعضاء 
اهتمام بكل شخص بيقدم شئ للمنتدى سواء فكره أو موضوع

ويكون فيه زى ما قلت مجلس للمنتدى علشان تغيير المنتدى للأفضل

وياريت أى مشكله بين الاداره والأعضاء تعدى بإرضاء جميع الأطراف


وأكيد بشكرهم على مجهودهم الكبير 

 :f2: 

بس ليا كلمة أخيره مش للإداره فقط
لكن لكل عضو 
عامل الناس زى ما تحب الناس تعاملك
الدنيا مش مستاهله إننا نقضيها زعل

 :f:

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

:O O: 

أحمدك يارب

إيه رأيكوا نعمل موضوع جديد ونسميه عشرين على عشرين

ويكون ضيوفه بوكى بوكى وأم أحمد بس  :y: 

وتبقى دعوه للإنتقام منهم   :;):

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> إيه المفاجآت الجميلة دى ياأم أحمد
> 
> بجد أحلى مفاجأه
> 
> مستضيفة إنسانة غالية أوى عليىّ والله
> 
> إنسانة فى فترة بسيطة حسيت إنها أختى فعلا 
> 
> والله منورة يا إيمان
> ...


 :hey: 

فراشه أختى وحبيبتى الجميله

ربنا مايحرمنى منك أبدا يارب

 :f2: 

إبقى فوتى علينا بقا

----------


## Dragon Shadow

متابع معكم بإهتمام .... 
لضيفة الحلقة التي أحتلت مكانة كبيرة تستحقها وأكتسبت حب الجميع بوقت قصير  :f:  ...
في تقدم مستمر بمشيئة الله ...
دمت بخير

----------


## طائر الشرق

> تكون مستمره دايما مش فى رمضان بس
> زى موضوع دعوة للتفكير لطائر الشرق


هاوقف المسابقة دى بقى  وهارجعها  لما اخد مرتب شهرى 
فرخة محمرة وبطة مشمرة وبطيخة متقطعة وبلح زغلول من غير نوى :hey: 
كويس ان الموضوع واصل ليكم بالطريقة دى يا ايمان لان الحقيقة وصلنى قبل كدا ان الموضوع فزلكة منى  :hey:  لكن الحمدلله ان الفكرة موصولة معاكم
انتظرى السؤال القادم هايبقى تحفة بس على ما اعرف حله بس

----------


## فتى مصر

> شخصية يشعر كل من يتعامل معاها بأنه يتعامل مع أخته
> او قريبته او فرد من افراد عائلته
> شخصية استطاعت في وقت قليل ان تحتل 
> مكانة كبيرة في قلوب اعضاء ابناء مصر
> تمتاز بروحها الطيبة وشخصية بنت البلد المجدع
> تشارك الجميع في افراحهم واتراحهم
> اتمني ان اكتب اكثر واكثر عن شخصيتنا الجميلة
> ولكن سامحوني فالقلم احيانا يشعر بالعجز امام روعة الضيف


هذا بالضبط ما اردت قوله عن الاخت اخت ضابط شرطة ... رغم انى لا اعرفها عن كثب ...لكنى اشعر انها لنا هنا فى المنتدى اختا وقريبة...

تقبلوا فائق تحياتى ...
فتى مصر

----------


## لؤلؤة مصر

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

ايه النورده ده كده النور كتر اوى  مره ام احمد و المره دى ايمان 
بجد منوريين 
يمكن انا بتآخر لكن و الله غصب عنى 
بجد يا ايمان انا نفسى اتعرف عليكى من زمان اولا لان اسمك لفت نظرى ثانيا لانك خفيفه و مرحه 

و انا استمتعت بردك على الاسئله يا قمر

----------


## boukybouky

> أحمدك يارب
> 
> إيه رأيكوا نعمل موضوع جديد ونسميه عشرين على عشرين
> 
> ويكون ضيوفه بوكى بوكى وأم أحمد بس 
> 
> وتبقى دعوه للإنتقام منهم


ههههههههههههههه ليه بس يا إيمان الطيب احسن

نورتينا و إجاباتك ما شاء الله ممتازة بجد 

في إنتظار ضيوفك الكرام

في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*انتظرت حتى النهايه لكي أبدي إعجابي

بجد يا إيمان الشفافيه ومصدقية المشاعر هي اقوى سحر يلمس القلب مباشرتاً

حوار كان ممتع إجباتك كانت رائعه وتتميز بالعقل والصدق والبساطه

استمتعت بالحوار جداً أشكرك يا إيمو..

أم أحمد تسلم إيدك وإختيارك ..*

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

اسمحوا لى أن أسأل العشر أسئله لضيوفى

وأرجع أرد على مشاركاتكم اللى أسعدتنى بجد

 :f2:

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

* السؤال الاول*

الفنانه الرائعه
*قيثــــــــــــاره*

كيف ترى قيثاره 
قطرات الندى:
موج البحر:
نسمات الربيع:
دموع على رسالة حب:
حلمها:
مرسمها:

 :f2:

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

*السؤال التانى*
قلب مصر
المصريه الأصيله
اللى دايما شايفه الدنيا بعين حلوة

إيه أكتر زمن مر على مصر كنت تحبي تعيشى فيه؟ وليه؟
وإيه السلبيات الموجوده فى المجتمع حاليا؟


 :f2:

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

*السؤال الثالث*

الاهلاويه غاده وتفتخر 

طبعا احنا مش محتاجيين اننا نتكلم عن االاهلى وجماهيره الطيبين اللى قلوبهم بيضا وصافيه أصحاب التاريخ المشرف واللى متصدرين الدورى ووووووو   :Biggrin: 
وبما إن إنتى أهلاويه متعصبه وتربويه 
إزاى بتعاملى الطالب الزملكاوى؟ 
وهل بتآثر فى تقييماتك للطلاب؟
وإيه هوا الدور الإيجابي للكره فى المجتمع؟

 :f2:

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

*السؤال الرابع*

مسيو ليدر

صاحب اللفتات الجميله والأفكار الرائعــه

لمست فيك التقدير لكل من يستحق 

مسيو ليدر لو كنت "ذو سلطه" إيه اللى ممكن تعمله علشان يكون فيه عدل وكل واحد ياخد حقه؟

 :f2:

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

*السؤال الخامس*

المتألقه دائما شعاع من نور

ارى فيكى مثال للفتاه المثاليه العاقله المتزنه
من خلال مواضيعك وفكرك وأراءك

وسؤالى

كيف وجدتى المنتدى ووجدتى نفسك قبل وبعد الإشراف؟ 
وعلى أى أساس يتم تثبيت وحذف الموضوعات؟
وهل تتحكم العاطفه فى تلك الأمور؟

 :f2:

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

*السؤال السادس*

أخى الفاضل ابن طيبه

عاشق مصر 

دايما بتقول أحلى كلام عن مصر 
ومرة سألتك بتجيب الكلام الحلو ده منين
جاوبتنى بأروع رد " من مصر يا إيمان"
حسيت ساعتها بسعاده كبيره بإن فيه حد بيحب مصر بالشكل ده
وبصفتك محب للتاريخ

الملك فاروق 

كيف تراه؟ إنسانآ وملكآ؟
محب لمصر أم لا؟ وكيف ترى مصر فى تلك الفتره؟

 :f2:

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

*السؤال السابع*

مصراويه جدا

الإنترنت عالم كبير
مش بسهوله تلاقى الصدق من خلاله
ونسبة كبيره بتتجمل من خلف الشاشات

ساره .. إزاى بتختارى أصحابك على النت ؟ وإيه هى مقايسك ؟
وهل بتحكمى على الناس من خلال مواضيع ومشاركات؟
وإمتى تقولى إن الشخص دا شخص كويس؟

 :f2:

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

*السؤال الثامن*

هنوءه

مثال رائع لفتاه باحثه عن العلم

هنوءه ..  هل يوجد فرق فى الإهتمام بالتعليم بين الصعيد والقاهره مثلا؟

وماهى المشكلات التى واجهتك وتواجهك لإتمام رسالتك العلميه؟




> شوفتى يا مصر وصلتى لفييييييييييييييييييييييين



وصلت لفين فى التعليم يا هنوءه  ::$: ؟

وإيه أحلامك لمستقبل التعليم  :Dry: ؟

 :f2:

----------


## عصفور الشعر

*تسجيل حضور ومتابعه* ***  .. وتحيه واجبة لضيفة الموضوع... الاخت الكريمه ايمان  ..**على ردودها الجميله... وأسئلتها الاجمل ...وفى انتظار الاجابات على الاسئله المتميزه من الاخوة والاخوات*

----------


## العسل المر

موضوع جميل - وبيزيد جماله بالقائمين عليه 


اختي ريهام ... اختي أم أحمد   :f2:   ...  :f2:  ،  والله منورين  :good:  ، وشغلكم ممتاز  :2: 


أخت ضابط شرطة - أنا واحد من الناس اللي ما كانت تعرف محمود - بس صدقيني عرفته من حب الأعضاء له ولقراءة بعض مشاركاته وموضوعاته الجميلة 

وزاد معرفتي للفقيد - تواجدك  الجميل معنا  

اتمنالك كل الخير والتوفيق  :f2:   ...

----------


## sameh atiya

*ما شاء الله ردودك على الأسئلة سهلة قوي الواحد يفهمها بسرعة ، متابع معاكي ردود الاخوة الذين وجهتي لهم الأسئلة*

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> *السؤال السابع*
> 
> مصراويه جدا
> 
> الإنترنت عالم كبير
> مش بسهوله تلاقى الصدق من خلاله
> ونسبة كبيره بتتجمل من خلف الشاشات
> 
> ساره .. إزاى بتختارى أصحابك على النت ؟ وإيه هى مقايسك ؟
> ...


السلام عليكم 
الاول شكرا للجميلتين ام احمد وبوكي بوكي على الفكرة الروووعة دي تستحق عشرة على عشرة بجد
ثانيا بقى نيجي للضيفة
منورة يا ايمي يا حبي اجابات شفافة ونقية زيك بجد
انا بحمد ربنا اني اتعرفت عى اخت زيك ربنا يخليكي ليه 
نيجي للسؤال اللي جه عالوجيعة زي ما بيقولوا 
انا اعتبرته سؤال واحد لأنه إجابته عندي واحدة
انا .. بتعرف .. على .. اي .. حد  ::hop:: 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
دي حقيقة والله بحب اعرف كل الناس من غير شروط يمكن لأني شايفة ان الشفافية في التعامل هي القاعدة وما يشذ عنها فماليش دعوة بيه .. احتمال
فمليش مقاييس في الاختيار اوي
بس اه بحكم عالناس من مشاركتها ومتقوليليش ازاي انا كده يمكن ده مش صح بس اعمل ايه في نفسي  :Closedeyes: 
بس اللي ممكن يخليني معرفش حد من عالنت النيك نيم بتاعه ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
اه والله
يعني في ناس بتسجل بأسماء غريبة 
البطة البلدي .. الوزة المتزغطه .. حبيبي انح انح والحب ظاظا اول ما اشوفه اتنح ويزيد لظاظا هههههههههههههههههههه
وما إلى ذلك من الاسماء الحلزونية المنبعجة انبعاج تلقائي من ذات النفس المتكعكعة على نفسها 
ناهيكي عن التفرقع الذاتي ده بقى روحي روحي روحي  :: 
اما بقى امتى اقول ان الشخص ده كويس 
كل الناس كويسة إلى ان يظهر العكس 
من الاخر يا ايمو 
انا ممكن اتحمل اني اتصدم في الناس ومتحملش اني اعيش بعيد عنهم 
وعارفة ان ده غلط خصوصا في عالم النت 
وصدقيني بحاول اتغير
واوعدك اول ما اتغير انتي اول واحدة هحطها في الإجنورينج ليست .. انتي عارفة غلاوتك عندي  :: 
يلا see you ya batety

----------


## أم أحمد

> أحمدك يارب
> 
> إيه رأيكوا نعمل موضوع جديد ونسميه عشرين على عشرين
> 
> ويكون ضيوفه بوكى بوكى وأم أحمد بس 
> 
> وتبقى دعوه للإنتقام منهم


 :Ranting2:  :Ranting2: 
ايه الافتراء ده يا ايمان بس
دول بس 10 اسئلة خفاف لطاف ظرااااف ههههههه
وبعدين انتي ناسية اني كنت الضحية الاولي ::uff:: 
دلوقتي فاضل بوكي بس ما تخفايش هنجيبها قرررررريب  ::mazika2:: 


ايمان ردودك جميلة وتلقائية وراقية اوي
عجبتني اوي فكرة مجلس لابناء مصر
حاسة انها ممكن تغير كتير ويكون لها اثر ايجابي مع عدد كبير
هنشوف امكانية عرض الامر علي الادارة ونسمع ارائهم المختلفة


حاجة كمان رائعة في اختيار ضيوفك واكثر روعة في الاسئلة الموجهة اليهم
في الانتظار بشوق بقية ضيوفك الكرام
دمتم جميعا بكل الخير
 :f2:  :f2:

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

السؤال التاسع

لولى
مبدعة المنتدى الجميله الرائعه وأخت الجميع  :Love: 
زى الشمس بعييييييييييييده بس واصلنا دفاها

متواجده دائما بفنك الجميل 

لولى .. فين لولى شخصيآ من المنتدى وباقى قاعاته ؟  
وهل كمية التصميمات اللى بتعمليها بتؤثر على تواجدك؟ 

وفى وسط تصميماتك الروعه 
إيه أقرب تصميم لقلبك؟

.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

أنا عاوزه توقيع 

 :Poster Oops: 


 :f2:

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> *أخت ضابط شرطة منورة عشرة على عشرة
> 
> وفعلا أم احمد أختارت عضوة مناسبة  وكل الأعضاء الى أختارتهم أم احمد مناسبين فعلا وردودهم  مقنعة 
> 
> وردودك للأسئلة  الخمسة جميل ومقنع 
> 
> تحياتى
> 
> 
> ...



أهلا بعاشق الزمالك والزمالك كلها

صحيح أنا أهلاويه بس مايمنعش إننا بنحب الزمالك برضه

شرفتنى

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> انا ما شوفتوش لسه يا بنتى
> بس اكيد انا عارفه 
> 
> اصلهم بيقولى عليا المتنبى فى زمانه



ولا حد قال ولا سمعنا حاجه

روح يا ابنى بودو بينادى عليك

واعطيه دى من طنط إيمان

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> وفاءاً ونقاءاً
> 
> أخت ضابط شرطة الفاضلة
> 
> تحية تقدير وإعزاز
> 
> ورحم الله أخاك
> 
> منورة المكان
> ...


أهلا بيك أخى  الكيميائى

وبكل خريجين علوم   :BRAWA: 

رحم الله محمود وأموات المسلمين وربنا يجمعنا بيهم فى الجنه إن شاء الله

شرفنى حضورك

 :f2:

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> اتفضلى ايمان....باقة من القلب



متحرمش منك يمامه

وربنا يسعدك

 :f2:

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> مفاجأة جميلة بجد
> 
> ايمان هانم انسانة فى غاية الأدب و الذوق و لها حضور جميل فى المنتدى
> 
> ده غير ذكائها الحاد و كشفها لمى مؤمن اللى عذبت اعضاء المنتدى نفر نفر 
> 
> اختيار موفق اختنا القديرة ام احمد 
> 
> و لا انسى طبعا شكر الأخت العزيزة لولى مبدعة المنتدى 
> ...


مسيو لييييدر

أهلا بيك 

والله مى عذبتنى أنا كمان 

بس الحمد لله جبتها وهاوريها كمان شويه

بس الصبر

شرفتنى بجد مسيو ليدر

وشكرا لكلامك اللى كتير عليا بجد

متحرمش منك

 :f2:

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> *أهلاً أهلاً أخت ضابط شرطة
> منورة عشرة على عشرة 
> بإذن الله متابع أجوبتك على الأسئلة 
> 
> شكراً أم أحمد 
> شكرا بوكي بوكي*


عشره على عشره منوره بيك أ/ سامح

شكرا لحضرتك

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> اختى العزيزة
> اخت ضابط شرطة 
> ارق تحياتى لك دائما 
> 
> 
> 
> ضيفه مميزة لموضوع مميز 
> 
> ومتابع الموضوع لان اكيد ردود الاخت ايمان فيها اضفة لنا جميعا 
> ...


أهلا أ/ نادر

شكرا لدعوتك وحضورك المميز دائما

 :f2:

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> يا الله على الضيفة الجميلة
> وصاحبة الموضوع الرقيقة
> 
> نورتى عشرة على عشرة اختى الغالية ايمان
> اتمنى لكِ وقت جميل وممتع بين اهلك واخواتك
> 
> متابعة معكم



بيرووووووووووووووووو

 :hey: 

وأنا أقول الدنيا نورت كده ليه؟

شرفتينى يا جميل

 :f2:

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> *الله مين هنا ايمىىىىىىىى الي كشفاني
> بجد انا نفسي اعرف عنك اكتر يا ايمان لانه من خلال ردودك بحسك شخصيه حبوبه قوي وطيبه
> وانا منتظره ردودك بشغف 
> 
> الف شكر لام احمد ولولي بتاعت التصاميم الرائعه 
> بجد اختياركوا رائع ومجهود اكثر من ممتاز
> تحياتي لك
> *


إنت جيتى؟؟؟؟

وياترى إنتى متأكده إنك مى مؤمن ولا لأ؟؟؟؟؟

 :Biggrin: 

منوره يا مى

ويارب أكون عند حسن ظنك

 :f2:

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> تسلم ايديكم يا بوكى بوكى ويا أم أحمد على اختياركم المميز 
> 
> وأختنا الطيبة ايمان ( أخت ضابط شرطة ) أخت خلوقة ونشاطها واضح بالمنتدى 
> 
> أخلاق وادب وذوق وربنا يبارك لها فى كل ما رزقها ويرحم أخيها برحمته الواسعة 
> 
> وفى انتظار تكملة اجابة الأسئلة 
> ...


ربنا يبارك فيك ويسعدك أ/ أشرف

أسعدنى حضورك

ويارب أكون عند حسن ظنك

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> منوره يا ايمان ... كلامك جميل زيك بالضبط
> 
>   ربنا يبارك لك ويحقق لك كل اللى تتمنيه ...
> 
>   اما انت ام أحمد  ... ربنا يبارك لك  
> 
>   موضوعك جميل ودايما تضيفى لنا اصدقاء بتعريفك لهم وتقريبهم منا 
> 
>   شكرا لك ولمجهودك الكبير
> ...



ربنا يسعدك يا روزى 

إنتى أجمل بجد وشخصيه زى العسل

ربنا يحققلنا كلنا كل اللى نتمناه

 :f2:

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> بقى أنتى هنا يا إيمى
> و أنا بقول مش قاعده ع القهوة ليه و لا بتشجعينى فى المسابقة
> و إنتى طبعا منورة مع أم أحمد و بوكى
> إنتى شخصية جميله أوى يا إيمان
> بجد مبسوطة أوى بحوارك ده


معلش بقا يا نوءه

مشغوليات

هى الناس المهمه اللى زيي كده  :;): 

نورتينى يا هنوءه وهاتلاقينى موجوده ماتخافيش 

 :f2:

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

السؤال العاشر

شخصيه جميله ظريفه دمها خفيف مستفزه للأعصاب  :;): 

جابت السكر والضغط لبعض زوار قاعة فك التكشيره  :Icecream: 

فى خلال الأيام اللى فاتت.

عرفتوا هى مييييييييييييييييييين؟

طبعا مي مؤمن

 :hey: 

ما هى حقيقة علاقتك بمن أنا؟
وهل مى فى الحقيقه متعددة الشخصيات والصفات زى من أنا؟

هل إنتى فعلا عندك 49 سنة وبتضحكى علينا؟

وتم إعتقالك كام مره؟

وبصراحه متناهيه

حصلت مشاكل بينك وبين هايدي دياب في من انا وده إللي خلى هايدي متكملش المشاركات معانا .. عايزه اعرف سبب الخلاف وايه إللي وصلكم لكده ..؟ 



 ::eek:: 





























استنى

خدى الورده دى

 :f2: 

 :Dribble:

----------


## بنت شهريار

الله الله الله على الاسئلة الناررررررررررررررررررية
مبتعورش بس بتموت علطوووووووووووووووووول
هو اللى اتعمل فيكى بتطلعيه على الاعضاء ولا ايه يا ايمو  :: 

سعدنا بحوارك 
وسعدنا أيضاً بأسئلتك المميزة 
نورتينا حبيبتى
 :f2:

----------


## مي مؤمن

*






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة أخت ضابط الشرطه
					
				
إنت جيتى؟؟؟؟

وياترى إنتى متأكده إنك مى مؤمن ولا لأ؟؟؟؟؟



منوره يا مى

ويارب أكون عند حسن ظنك


ايمااااااان حبي الاول والاخير هههههههههههههه
واضح انك عند حسن ظني قوووي بالقنبله الي بعتيها في الاخر دي 









			
				والله مى عذبتنى أنا كمان 

بس الحمد لله جبتها وهاوريها كمان شويه

بس الصبر
			
		

تورررررررري مين 
يلا انا مستنيه الشويه دول 






			
				السؤال العاشر

شخصيه جميله ظريفه دمها خفيف مستفزه للأعصاب 

جابت السكر والضغط لبعض زوار قاعة فك التكشيره 

فى خلال الأيام اللى فاتت.

عرفتوا هى مييييييييييييييييييين؟
			
		

ميييييييييييييين 
ايه المقدمه الجميله دي بس 
لا باين الصرف والله ههههههههههههههههه




			
				طبعا مي مؤمن




دة انتي بتعزيني قوي يا ايمان 
هههههههههههههههه





			
				ما هى حقيقة علاقتك بمن أنا؟
			
		

والله اللعبه دي اصلا اول مره العبها ومكنتش من متابعينها كمان دي عبير قبل ما تقولي فضلت تفهمني هي بتتلعب ازاي .
بس خلاص هقطع علاقتي بيها يا حضرت الظابط





			
				وهل مى فى الحقيقه متعددة الشخصيات والصفات زى من أنا؟
			
		

بالعكس مي انسانه بسيطه فوق ما تتصوري والي جوة شبه الي بره بالظبط زي الكتاب المفتوح للاسف طبعا
لاني ساعات كتير بتمنى اني ابقى غامضه شويه 
بس كل الحكايه اني عندي قدرة على التقليد وبحب الهزار طبعا  فطلعت موهبتي دي في اللعبه والحفلات الي كنت بعملها للاعضاء في اعياد ميلادهم علشان كدة ام احمد قفشتني على طول 





			
				هل إنتى فعلا عندك 49 سنة وبتضحكى علينا؟
			
		

ايه دة الخبر دة اتسرب ازاي تؤ تؤ انتي في المخبارات فعلا بقى 
ههههههههههههههه
لا يا فندم انا عمري 24 عام   23/8/1985م
اجبلك البطاقه 





			
				وتم إعتقالك كام مره؟
			
		

بسببك اكيد هيبقوا كتيييييييير 





			
				وبصراحه متناهيه
			
		

استر يارب ما رحوش جونتانامو بسببك 
بس لو رحت هخدك معايا طبعا 





			
				حصلت مشاكل بينك وبين هايدي دياب في من انا وده إللي خلى هايدي متكملش المشاركات معانا .. عايزه اعرف سبب الخلاف وايه إللي وصلكم لكده ..؟
			
		

هايدي دياب ههههههههههههههه 
حد يمسك البنت دي الي عايزة توقع الناس في بعض 
اولا هايدي عضوة جديدة من ضمن الناس الجداد الي لم رجعت لقتهم وانتي منهم طبعا وهي ما شاء الله زي العسل 
ومعرفهاش خالص شخصيا بس انا الي شفتها اعتزرت في الموضوع هي ايمان الشامي لانها بتقول انها غلست عليا بس انا ما حستش بكدة خالص لان دة رد طبيعي بعد التوهان الي عملتهولكوا هههههههههههه






			
				استنى

خدى الورده دى






انتي جيتي تاني
مش بقلك انتي حبي الاول والاخير 
مرسي يا ايمان على الاسئله الجميييييله بس برضو اوعى تفتكري انك هتعرفي تهربي من العصابه*

----------


## a_leader

> *السؤال الرابع*
> 
> مسيو ليدر
> 
> صاحب اللفتات الجميله والأفكار الرائعــه
> 
> لمست فيك التقدير لكل من يستحق 
> 
> مسيو ليدر لو كنت "ذو سلطه" إيه اللى ممكن تعمله علشان يكون فيه عدل وكل واحد ياخد حقه؟


السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

و الله اختى ايمان الواحد ما عارف يقول لك ايه

عموما , بشكرك جدا على كلامك الجميل ده

أما من قمت بمحاولة تقديرهم و شكرهم فقد قدموا للمنتدى الكثير بحب و رضا و لم يبخل اى منهم

لا بوقت ولا مجهود فكان فعلى شيئ يسير جدا مما قدموا لنا و انتهزها فرصة لأشكرهم مرة اخرى

نبع الوفاء و لمسة و احمد الامبراطور و محمد سادمان و ايمان اخت ضابط شرطة  ألف ألف شكر

لكم جميعا لكل ماقدمتموه من جهد ووقت وموضوعات جميلة اثرت المنتدى فعلا و لا انسى ايضا لولى

معلمة المنتدى فنون الشياكة و التصميمات الانيقة و صاحبة اللمسات الساحرة فى كل قاعات المنتدى

تقريبا 

 :f:  :f:  :f:  :f:  :f:  :f: 

سأعود لسؤالك اختى

تحياتى و تقديرى ,,,

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

> وبصراحه متناهيه
> 
> حصلت مشاكل بينك وبين هايدي دياب في من انا وده إللي خلى هايدي متكملش المشاركات معانا .. عايزه اعرف سبب الخلاف وايه إللي وصلكم لكده ..؟





> هايدي دياب ههههههههههههههه 
> حد يمسك البنت دي الي عايزة توقع الناس في بعض 
> اولا هايدي عضوة جديدة من ضمن الناس الجداد الي لم رجعت لقتهم وانتي منهم طبعا وهي ما شاء الله زي العسل 
> ومعرفهاش خالص شخصيا بس انا شفتها اعتزرت في الموضوع لانها بتقول انها غلست عليا بس انا ما حستش بكدة خالص لان دة رد طبيعي بعد التوهان الي عملتهولكوا هههههههههههه


*ماشاء الله عملين تبيعوا وتشتروا فيه

واحده تلفق تهمه والتانيه تأمن عليها

واضح ان مافيش ادنى احترام لوجودي 

مي مؤمن إسمحي لي اقولك انه كان مقلب من الشريره إيمان

وانا طبعاً شريره زيها فسعدتها على رمي التهمه دي

بس انتِ كنتي اذكى في الرد وطبعاً ماحصلش اي خلاف في الموضوع ولا حاجه

 الموضوع كان لطيف وكان محير وحلوته انه استفز فضولي 

علشان كده انا كنت مبسوطه بالحلقه بتعتك يا مي

اخت ضابط ربنا ستر والمقلب طلع خفيف

تحياتي لكم ..*

----------


## نشــــوى

إيمـــان ماشاء الله ردودك هادية وجميلة يا ايمي
فيها صدق وشفافية .. حقيقي سعيدة بمغرفتك يا ايمان 

واسألتك للأعضاء كانت فعلا حلوة ومثيرة 
حلقة حلوة يا ايمي
 :f:  

أم احمد شكرا على اختيارك الموفق ده 
 :f:

----------


## مي مؤمن

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة هايدى دياب
					

ماشاء الله عملين تبيعوا وتشتروا فيه

واحده تلفق تهمه والتانيه تأمن عليها

واضح ان مافيش ادنى احترام لوجودي 

مي مؤمن إسمحي لي اقولك انه كان مقلب من الشريره إيمان

وانا طبعاً شريره زيها فسعدتها على رمي التهمه دي

بس انتِ كنتي اذكى في الرد وطبعاً ماحصلش اي خلاف في الموضوع ولا حاجه

 الموضوع كان لطيف وكان محير وحلوته انه استفز فضولي 

علشان كده انا كنت مبسوطه بالحلقه بتعتك يا مي

اخت ضابط ربنا ستر والمقلب طلع خفيف

تحياتي لكم .. 


هووووووو انتي الي وراها يا هايدي وانا بقول انك اخت عمرو دياب ومن عيله فنيه رقيقه الحس
عموما انا عارفه هي ايمان الشرير وقعتني واخدت التقييم وعايزة توقعنا في بعض كمان 
ايماااااااان شكلك بتعدي في عداد عمررررررك
يلا علشان خاطرك انتي يا هايدي هسامحها 
علشان تعرفوا احنا عصابه حنساسه وحونينه 
والله بجد يا هايدي الحلقه كانت جميله بيكوا 
مرسي يا قمر
تحياتي لك
*

----------


## شعاع من نور

> *السؤال الخامس*
> 
> المتألقه دائما شعاع من نور
> 
> ارى فيكى مثال للفتاه المثاليه العاقله المتزنه
> من خلال مواضيعك وفكرك وأراءك
> 
> وسؤالى
> 
> ...


*
 

أنا آسفة يا إيمان على التأخير..الواحد كان عاوز كلاكس من النوع بتاع عاوااا 

مبدأياً عايزة أقولك بجد انت عسولة خالص..والله قلبي بيرتاحلك جداً..
مع إني عادةً مبحبش أقول كلام اوبن كده لأني مهما كان شايفة جانب واحد من البني آدم اللي بكلمه..اللي هو الجانب الأثيري بطبيعة الحال..
بس صدقيني ده إحساسي بجد 

ممتنة جداً لرأيك..و ان كانت كلمة مثالية كتيرة حبتين..ايدك بقى ع التاج  





			
				كيف وجدتى المنتدى ووجدتى نفسك قبل وبعد الإشراف؟ 
وعلى أى أساس يتم تثبيت وحذف الموضوعات؟
وهل تتحكم العاطفه فى تلك الأمور؟
			
		

قبل الإشراف المنتدى بالنسبة لي كان مكان جميل بلاقي نفسي فيه..في مجموعة عقليات بجد بحترمها جداً و زي ما قلت قبل كده..صعب انك تلاقي المجموعة دي بالتباين ده في مكان تاني..و تقدري تقولي اني كنت شايفة المكان من زاوية واحدة.

بعد الإشراف..زودي بقى على السطرين اللي فوق إحساس بالمسؤولية ناحية المكان..و إني لازم أكون فاعلة أكتر من كده عشان نعلى بيه أكتر..زودي كمان إحساسي الشديد بالحزن عليه لما بلاقيه بيتراجع في وقت من الأوقات و أنا مش قادرة أعمله حاجة لوحدي..زودي إحساس بالإنتماء أكتر للمكان لأني بقيت شايفاه بأكتر من زاوية.

أما أنا كعضوة أعتقد إني مختلفتش كتير قبل و بعد الإشراف لأني مؤمنة تماماً إني قبل أي شيء عضوة في أبناء مصر..
و عشان أكون صريحة أكتر..أنا مبفهمش أصلاً ليه ممكن أكون قبل الإشراف حاجة و بعده حاجة تانية...هو الإشراف بيعمل MAKE OVER 
في قوانين محددة مسبقاً بتتأكدي إنها حاصلة و موجودة..و بتحاولي دايماً تحافظي على شكل و مستوى المكان اللي انت بتنتميله..الموضوع بالبساطة دي 

طريقة التفكير وارد جداً التغيير فيها مع الوقت و الخبرات اللي بنكتسبها سواءاً كنت مشرفة او غير مشرفة..و عموماً السؤال ده يتسأله حد يعرفني قبل و بعد الإشراف لأني مهما كان نظرتي لنفسي غير نظرة حد تاني غيري ليا.

بيتم تثبيت الموضوع على حسب الموضوع نفسه..يعني مثلاً في موضوع بيتناول فكرة بطريقة معينة..في موضوع تاني بينبه لحقيقة..موضوع تالت بينقصه تفاعل مع الفكرة الجميلة..موضوع رابع تذكرة..موضوع خامس فكرته ممتازة و بحاجة للتشجيع....إلخ
في كذا سبب لتثبيت الموضوع..الموضوع نفسه هو اللي بيحددها.

الحذف للمواضيع المكررة أو لأي مخالف للي موجود هنــــا


متهيألي بكده جزئية العاطفة مش موجودة أساساً 

إيمان إجاباتك تلقائية و بسيطة..بجد أنا سعيدة بيك جداً و مبسوطة إنه المنتدى جمعني في وقت من الأوقات بشخصية جميلة بجد زيك..حقيقي إني أحبك في الله 

خلي بالك من دي بقى.


................

أم أحمد

شكراً جزيلاً على الموضوع و على إستضافتك لإيمان و على التنبيه 

تحياتي و تقديري لكِ.

*

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> متابع معكم بإهتمام .... 
> لضيفة الحلقة التي أحتلت مكانة كبيرة تستحقها وأكتسبت حب الجميع بوقت قصير  ...
> في تقدم مستمر بمشيئة الله ...
> دمت بخير



دا من ذوق حضرتك يا أستاذ إبراهيم

وربنا يسعدك دايما

شكرا لتواجدك

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> هاوقف المسابقة دى بقى  وهارجعها  لما اخد مرتب شهرى 
> فرخة محمرة وبطة مشمرة وبطيخة متقطعة وبلح زغلول من غير نوى
> كويس ان الموضوع واصل ليكم بالطريقة دى يا ايمان لان الحقيقة وصلنى قبل كدا ان الموضوع فزلكة منى  لكن الحمدلله ان الفكرة موصولة معاكم
> انتظرى السؤال القادم هايبقى تحفة بس على ما اعرف حله بس


يا هيثم الموضوع فعلا جميل جداااا
أنا عن نفسى بستفيد منه كتير 
هوا صحيح بيجيلى صداع من التفكير بس المهم إنى بطلع بنتيجه ومعلومه

بس قولى ... فزلكه منك إزاى؟؟؟

إستمر يا هيثم وأنا معاك


 :good:

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> هذا بالضبط ما اردت قوله عن الاخت اخت ضابط شرطة ... رغم انى لا اعرفها عن كثب ...لكنى اشعر انها لنا هنا فى المنتدى اختا وقريبة...
> 
> تقبلوا فائق تحياتى ...
> فتى مصر


سعيده برأيك فتى مصر

ويارب أكون عند حسن ظنك

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> 
> ايه النورده ده كده النور كتر اوى  مره ام احمد و المره دى ايمان 
> بجد منوريين 
> يمكن انا بتآخر لكن و الله غصب عنى 
> بجد يا ايمان انا نفسى اتعرف عليكى من زمان اولا لان اسمك لفت نظرى ثانيا لانك خفيفه و مرحه 
> 
> و انا استمتعت بردك على الاسئله يا قمر


إنتى اللى قمر يا لؤلؤه

والله فرحانه برأيك دا جداااااااااا

ومش عارفه أقولك إيه

متحرمش منك أبدا يارب

 :f2:

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> ههههههههههههههه ليه بس يا إيمان الطيب احسن
> 
> نورتينا و إجاباتك ما شاء الله ممتازة بجد 
> 
> في إنتظار ضيوفك الكرام
> 
> في رعاية الله ،،،



بوكى الجميله العسل

قطعتوا نفسى

دا حتى كلامى نصه فصحى ونصه عامى  ::rolleyes:: 

والأسئله موجوده وفى إنتظار الردود

 :f2:

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> *انتظرت حتى النهايه لكي أبدي إعجابي
> 
> بجد يا إيمان الشفافيه ومصدقية المشاعر هي اقوى سحر يلمس القلب مباشرتاً
> 
> حوار كان ممتع إجباتك كانت رائعه وتتميز بالعقل والصدق والبساطه
> 
> استمتعت بالحوار جداً أشكرك يا إيمو..
> 
> أم أحمد تسلم إيدك وإختيارك ..*


 :Hug2: 

ربنا يخليكى يا هيدو

إنتى عارفانى مابعرفش أذوق الكلام

بطلع اللى جوايا مباشرة علشان يوصل برضه مباشرة

نورتينى يا هايدى

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> *تسجيل حضور ومتابعه* ***  .. وتحيه واجبة لضيفة الموضوع... الاخت الكريمه ايمان  ..**على ردودها الجميله... وأسئلتها الاجمل ...وفى انتظار الاجابات على الاسئله المتميزه من الاخوة والاخوات*


أهلا أخويا عصفور الشعر 

سعيده جداااا بتواجدك فى الموضوع

وخليك معانا فى إنتظار إجابات الضيوف

شكرااااا توت

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> موضوع جميل - وبيزيد جماله بالقائمين عليه 
> 
> 
> اختي ريهام ... اختي أم أحمد    ...  ،  والله منورين  ، وشغلكم ممتاز 
> 
> 
> أخت ضابط شرطة - أنا واحد من الناس اللي ما كانت تعرف محمود - بس صدقيني عرفته من حب الأعضاء له ولقراءة بعض مشاركاته وموضوعاته الجميلة 
> 
> وزاد معرفتي للفقيد - تواجدك  الجميل معنا  
> ...



أهلا أ/ عبد الرحيم

محمود كان شخصيه جميله جدااا بس لله ما أعطى ولله ما آخذ

شكرا لتواجدك

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> *ما شاء الله ردودك على الأسئلة سهلة قوي الواحد يفهمها بسرعة ، متابع معاكي ردود الاخوة الذين وجهتي لهم الأسئلة*


شكرا أ/ سامح

بس يارب موضوع المجلس يكون وصل للإداره بسرعه برضه

----------


## غادة جاد

> *السؤال الثالث*
> 
> الاهلاويه غاده وتفتخر 
> 
> طبعا احنا مش محتاجيين اننا نتكلم عن االاهلى وجماهيره الطيبين اللى قلوبهم بيضا وصافيه أصحاب التاريخ المشرف واللى متصدرين الدورى ووووووو  
> وبما إن إنتى أهلاويه متعصبه وتربويه 
> إزاى بتعاملى الطالب الزملكاوى؟ 
> وهل بتآثر فى تقييماتك للطلاب؟
> وإيه هوا الدور الإيجابي للكره فى المجتمع؟









*ههههههههههههههههههه

حلوة قوي
غادة وتفتخر دي


بجد ضحكتيني جداً
يا إيمان



ازيك يا إيمو
متألقة وجميلة وودودة
ومحبة وخفيفة الروح

ربنا يبارك في عمرك



وبالنسبة لسؤالك

هههههههههههه

استني بقى لما أبطل ضحك وبعدين
أرد عليه





بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الإجابة تونس





لالالالالا بجد والله
هأجاوب خلاص بجد

وهو فيه طالب في المدرسة يا إيمو يقدر يعلن عن زمالكاويته في حضوري برضه ؟؟؟





ديته ولد أهلاوي فدائي من عندنا يخلص الموضوع في ثانية ويبقى عبرة لمن يعتبر !!



بس أنا ليا عيوني داخل المدرسة برضه وقدرت أرصد تلك القلة القليلة المندسة داخل طلاب المدرسة الأوفياء وقدرنا نحدد أماكنهم بدقة

وعرفت إن الخلية تتكون من 4 طلاب
محمد وأحمد وإسلام ومهند

وبس

وهم تحت المراقبة دلوقت
وحركاتهم مرصودة
ولدينا تسجيلات كاملة لاجتماعتهم السرية




هههههههههههههههههه

تعرفي والله الموضوع ده بيعمل جو جميل جداً بيني وبينهم في المدرسة

أولاً الأربعة اللي ذكرت أسماءهم دول من أفضل لاعبي كرة القدم في فريق المدرسة
وبيأخدوا بطولات على مستوى الإدارة والمحافظة

ولا يمكن يكون عندهم دوري إلا لما بيبلغوني بمواعيد مبارياتهم فيه
ووالله يا إيمو بعد كل هدف بيبصوا لي ( أصل أنا بأبقى بأتفرج عليهم من شباك قاعة التربية الفنية في الدور الثالث )
بيبقوا عارفين إني بأتفرج عليهم
بيبصوا لي ويشاورا لي من بعيد



وساعات بأعمل لهم مكافأة إجادة 

ههههههههههههه




لكن والله العظيم لما بتيجي الحصة
بنبقى ناس تانيين خالص
كأننا اتبدلنا

يعني الجد جد برضه
وأنا متفقة معاهم على كده


ونهاره مش فايت بقى اللي يلبس تي شيرت
نادي الزمالك في حصة التربية الرياضية
ويطلع لي قاعة التربية الفنيه به

لا  والعيال الرخمة لازم يطلعوا لي القاعة
يتحججوا بأي حاجة عشان يوروني هم لابسين إيه

ولما حد يكون متضايق من حد صاحبه بقى
ييجي لي
يفتن عليه ويقول لي ده زمالكاوي يا ميس

هههههههههههههههه

لا بجد عادي يا إيمان
بنعاملهم كويس

زي أخواتنا يعني

هههههههههههههه

مفيش أي ضغط نفسي خاااااالص


إلا ساعة مباريات الأهلي والزمالك بس

الكانتين عندنا مبيعاته بتزيد
عشان التحدي اللي بيحصل بينهم
اللي بيخسر بيعزم الباقي 

هههههههههههههههههههه


بجد والله يا إيمان
الأولاد عندي ( رغم إني كنت متخوفة منهم جداً لإني أول مرة أدرس لبنين )
لكن هم في منتهى الإحترام والأخلاق والتربية والتدين

ده كفاية إنهم لو قاعدين معايا في القاعة بنشتغل في النشاط
والظهر أذن بيختفوا فجأة مش بألاقي ولا واحد فيهم
بينزلوا جري على المسجد
وفيهم اتنين توأم ( بس دول أهلاوية )
هم الي بيقرأوا القرآن في الإذاعة المدرسية الصبح

ووالله العظيم صوتهم بيبكي مدرسين عندنا
مش بيقدروا يتمالكوا نفسهم من جمال الصوت


يعني حاجة جميلة جداً






وبعدين اللي بيعجبني فيهم - ودي إجابة الجزء الأخير من سؤالك والجزء الجد يعني - إنهم واخدين الموضوع جد
وبيزعلوا جداً لو خسروا

والفريق بيبقى 5 بس عشان الملعب صغير
بس قبل الماتش بالاقيهم بيجمعوا بعض
وبيتفقوا على خطة
وبيحددوا الاحتياطي
وعارفين إمكانيات بعض
يعني ده يقف دفاع ده هجوم ده حارس مرمى

وطالما اتفقوا ملزمين ينفذوا 
وبألاقيهم بعد الماتش - لو خسروا - يقعدوا مع بعض يحاسبوا نفسهم 
مين أخطأ وإيه سبب التقصير وكده يعني

بأحس إنهم إيد واحدة والله


وده - في رأيي - دور الكورة في المجتمع يا إيمان

تنمية العمل الجماعي
وتشجيع روح الفريق

وترسيخ بعض المبادي
مثل عدم الأنانية
والإيثار
والاعتماد على النفس

اكتشاف من يملك شخصية قيادية

وهكذا يعني


طولت مش كده ؟؟؟؟

كالعادة


يا جماعة ما أنتم مجربني قبل كده
وعارفني كويس
رغاية ومش بأبطل كلام
حد قالكم تجيبيوني تاني

الله يكون في عون العيال في المدرسة

لأ وإيمان اختارت لي سؤال في الجون الحقيقة

لو قعدت أتكلم لحد الأسبوع الجاي مش هازهق من الإجابة عليه
لإني عمري ما هأزهق من الكلام عن الولاد في المدرسة

ولا من الكلام عن
الأهلي طبعاً



متشكرة جداً يا إيمو
سعدت جداً والله بالإجابة عن سؤالك

وأنا في الخدمة دايماً



شكراً جزيلاً أم أحمد
بارك الله فيكي


بوكي بوكي الجميلة
ربنا يعزك ويصلح حالك























*

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> السلام عليكم 
> الاول شكرا للجميلتين ام احمد وبوكي بوكي على الفكرة الروووعة دي تستحق عشرة على عشرة بجد
> ثانيا بقى نيجي للضيفة
> منورة يا ايمي يا حبي اجابات شفافة ونقية زيك بجد
> انا بحمد ربنا اني اتعرفت عى اخت زيك ربنا يخليكي ليه


شكرا يا ساره إنتى اللى طيبه وعلى نياتك

ربنا يخليكى




> نيجي للسؤال اللي جه عالوجيعة زي ما بيقولوا 
> انا اعتبرته سؤال واحد لأنه إجابته عندي واحدة
> انا .. بتعرف .. على .. اي .. حد 
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> دي حقيقة والله بحب اعرف كل الناس من غير شروط يمكن لأني شايفة ان الشفافية في التعامل هي القاعدة وما يشذ عنها فماليش دعوة بيه .. احتمال
> فمليش مقاييس في الاختيار اوي
> بس اه بحكم عالناس من مشاركتها ومتقوليليش ازاي انا كده يمكن ده مش صح بس اعمل ايه في نفسي 
> بس اللي ممكن يخليني معرفش حد من عالنت النيك نيم بتاعه ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> اه والله
> ...


ماشى يا ساره 

عالعموم أنا حطيتك خلاص من دلوقتى  :;): 

بس حاولى تتغيرى يا ساره لأن بجد كله على النت بيبان كويس جداااا

وكتير أوى بننصدم فى ناس

أتمنالك التوفيق وشكرا لإجابتك 

وعلى التغيير اللى ناويه عليه  :Wacko:

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> ايه الافتراء ده يا ايمان بس
> دول بس 10 اسئلة خفاف لطاف ظرااااف ههههههه
> وبعدين انتي ناسية اني كنت الضحية الاولي
> دلوقتي فاضل بوكي بس ما تخفايش هنجيبها قرررررريب


هههههههههههههههههههه
مسيرها تيجى وتنور عشره على عشره
بس ساعتها غيروا الموضوع وخلوه 100 على 100  :;): 



> ايمان ردودك جميلة وتلقائية وراقية اوي
> عجبتني اوي فكرة مجلس لابناء مصر
> حاسة انها ممكن تغير كتير ويكون لها اثر ايجابي مع عدد كبير
> هنشوف امكانية عرض الامر علي الادارة ونسمع ارائهم المختلفة
> 
> 
> حاجة كمان رائعة في اختيار ضيوفك واكثر روعة في الاسئلة الموجهة اليهم
> في الانتظار بشوق بقية ضيوفك الكرام
> دمتم جميعا بكل الخير



شكرا يا أم أحمد دا من ذوقك والله

وياريت فعلا فكرة المجلس تتحقق لأنى حاسه بجد هايكون ليها تأثير جميل ومفيد

وأنا مبسوطه جداااا إن الأسئله عجبتك وإجاباتى كمان

وأدينا مستنيين باقى إجابات الضيوف

منورانى يا أحمد 

 :f2:

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> الله الله الله على الاسئلة الناررررررررررررررررررية
> مبتعورش بس بتموت علطوووووووووووووووووول
> هو اللى اتعمل فيكى بتطلعيه على الاعضاء ولا ايه يا ايمو 
> 
> سعدنا بحوارك 
> وسعدنا أيضاً بأسئلتك المميزة 
> نورتينا حبيبتى


ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
أعمل إيه يا بيرو

هوا اللى مى عملته فينا شويه؟؟؟

ربنا عالمفترى  ::evil:: 

منوره يا عبير 

 :f2:

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> *
> 
> 
> ايمااااااان حبي الاول والاخير هههههههههههههه
> واضح انك عند حسن ظني قوووي بالقنبله الي بعتيها في الاخر دي 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> ايمااااااان حبي الاول والاخير هههههههههههههه
> واضح انك عند حسن ظني قوووي بالقنبله الي بعتيها في الاخر دي


 :Lol2: 




> ايه المقدمه الجميله دي بس 
> لا باين الصرف والله ههههههههههههههههه
> 
> دة انتي بتعزيني قوي يا ايمان 
> هههههههههههههههه


مقدمة جميله يا مي فعلا
ومش موفيه حقك

كان نفسى القلم يساعدنى وأكتب أكتر وأكتر عنك
وعن الإفترا بتاعك بس يلا  ::-s: 

بجد يا مى بقا
إنتى شخصيه زى العسل وتستحقى كل خير




> والله اللعبه دي اصلا اول مره العبها ومكنتش من متابعينها كمان دي عبير قبل ما تقولي فضلت تفهمني هي بتتلعب ازاي .
> بس خلاص هقطع علاقتي بيها يا حضرت الظابط


يعنى كله من عبيييييييييييييييييييييير

هاتوووها  :Eat: 




> بالعكس مي انسانه بسيطه فوق ما تتصوري والي جوة شبه الي بره بالظبط زي الكتاب المفتوح للاسف طبعا
> لاني ساعات كتير بتمنى اني ابقى غامضه شويه 
> بس كل الحكايه اني عندي قدرة على التقليد وبحب الهزار طبعا  فطلعت موهبتي دي في اللعبه والحفلات الي كنت بعملها للاعضاء في اعياد ميلادهم علشان كدة ام احمد قفشتني على طول


فعلا إنتى إنسانه طيبه جدا وزى العسل

وفعلا موهبتك جامده بس مش عليا  :Angry2: 

بس عندى طلب صغير منك

مادام إنتى عندك قدرة على التقليد ما تقليدينى  :Smart: 




> ايه دة الخبر دة اتسرب ازاي تؤ تؤ انتي في المخبارات فعلا بقى 
> ههههههههههههههه
> لا يا فندم انا عمري 24 عام   23/8/1985م
> اجبلك البطاقه


آه اتسرب

إنتى ناسيه إنى أخت ضابط شرطه

يعنى تحركاتك كلها عندى

تحبي أقولك عندك كام سنة؟؟؟ عندك 24  :Lol2: 

شوفتى بقا إن كل تحركاتك عندى  :Lol2: 





> هايدي دياب ههههههههههههههه 
> حد يمسك البنت دي الي عايزة توقع الناس في بعض 
> اولا هايدي عضوة جديدة من ضمن الناس الجداد الي لم رجعت لقتهم وانتي منهم طبعا وهي ما شاء الله زي العسل 
> ومعرفهاش خالص شخصيا بس انا الي شفتها اعتزرت في الموضوع هي ايمان الشامي لانها بتقول انها غلست عليا بس انا ما حستش بكدة خالص لان دة رد طبيعي بعد التوهان الي عملتهولكوا هههههههههههه


هايدى مين اللى زى العسل؟؟؟
إنتى ماتعرفيهااااااش

وعلى فكره مفيش مشكله ولا حاجه
بس كان نفسى أعمل مقلب فيكى يطلع من عينك يا مى

كان نفسى أبقا شريره أوى



> انتي جيتي تاني
> مش بقلك انتي حبي الاول والاخير 
> مرسي يا ايمان على الاسئله الجميييييله بس برضو اوعى تفتكري انك هتعرفي تهربي من العصابه


 :Lol2: 

ال عصابه ال

إنتى بتحلمى

 شكرا مي على تواجدك الجميل وروحك العسل

----------


## a_leader

> *السؤال الرابع*
> مسيو ليدر لو كنت "ذو سلطه" إيه اللى ممكن تعمله علشان يكون فيه عدل وكل واحد ياخد حقه؟


بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

العدل يا اختى العزيزة اسم من أسماء الله الحسنى و قد قال سبحانه و تعالى فى سورة النساء :

أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم

إِنَّ اللَّهَ يَأْمُرُكُمْ أَنْ تُؤَدُّوا الأَمَانَاتِ إِلَى أَهْلِهَا وَإِذَا حَكَمْتُمْ بَيْنَ النَّاسِ أَنْ تَحْكُمُوا بِالْعَدْلِ إِنَّ اللَّهَ نِعِمَّا يَعِظُكُمْ بِهِ إِنَّ اللَّهَ كَانَ سَمِيعًا بَصِيرًا 

و قال سبحانه و تعالى فى سورة النحل :

إِنَّ اللَّهَ يَأْمُرُ بِالْعَدْلِ وَالإِحْسَانِ وَإِيتَاءِ ذِي الْقُرْبَى وَيَنْهَى عَنِ الْفَحْشَاءِ وَالْمُنْكَرِ وَالْبَغْيِ يَعِظُكُمْ لَعَلَّكُمْ تَذَكَّرُونَ 

و عن أم المؤمنين عائشة رضوان الله و سلامه عليها أنها قالت :

أن امرأة سرقت في عهد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في غزوة الفتح ، ففزع قومها إلى أسامة بن زيد يستشفعونه . قال عروة : فلما كلمه أسامة فيها تلون وجه رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، فقال : ( أتكلمني في حد من حدود الله ) . قال أسامة : استغفر لي يا رسول الله ، فلما كان العشي قام رسول الله خطيبا ، فأثنى على الله بما هو أهله ، ثم قال : ( أما بعد ، فإنما أهلك الناس قبلكم : أنهم كانوا إذا سرق فيهم الشريف تركوه ، وإذا سرق فيهم الضعيف أقاموا عليه الحد ، والذي نفس محمد بيده ، لو أن فاطمة بنت محمد سرقت لقطعت يدها ) . ثم أمر رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بتلك المرأة فقطعت يدها ، فحسنت توبتها بعد ذلك وتزوجت ، قالت عائشة : فكانت تأتي بعد ذلك ، فأرفع حاجتها إلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم . 

و في موطأ الإمام مالك بسنده عَنْ سَعِيدِ بْنِ الْمُسَيَّبِ، أَنَّ عُمَرَ بْنَ الْخَطَّابِ اخْتَصَمَ إِلَيْهِ مُسْلِمٌ وَيَهُودِيٌّ، فَرَأَى عُمَرُ أَنَّ الْحَقَّ لِلْيَهُودِيِّ، فَقَضَى لَهُ، فَقَالَ لَهُ الْيَهُودِيُّ: وَاللَّهِ لَقَدْ قَضَيْتَ بِالْحَقِّ. فَضَرَبَهُ عُمَرُ بْنُ الْخَطَّابِ بِالدِّرَّةِ، ثُمَّ قَالَ: وَمَا يُدْرِيكَ؟ فَقَالَ لَهُ الْيَهُودِيُّ: إِنَّا نَجِدُ أَنَّهُ لَيْسَ قَاضٍ يَقْضِي بِالْحَقِّ إِلَّا كَانَ عَنْ يَمِينِهِ مَلَكٌ وَعَنْ شِمَالِهِ مَلَكٌ يُسَدِّدَانِهِ، وَيُوَفِّقَانِهِ لِلْحَقِّ مَا دَامَ مَعَ الْحَقِّ، فَإِذَا تَرَكَ الْحَقَّ عَرَجَا وَتَرَكَاهُ.

وعن أنس أن رجلا من أهل مصر أتى عمر بن الخطاب فقال: يا أمير المؤمنين عائذ بك من الظلم قال: عذت معاذا. قال: سابقت ابن عمرو بن العاص فسبقته، فجعل يضربني بالسوط ويقول: أنا ابن الأكرمين. فكتب عمر إلى عمرو يأمره بالقدوم ويقدم بابنه معه، فقدم فقال عمر: أين المصري؟ خذ السوط فاضرب فجعل يضربه بالسوط ويقول عمر: اضرب ابن الأكرمين. قال أنس: فضرب، فوالله لقد ضربه، ونحن نحب ضربه، فما أقلع عنه حتى تمنينا أنه يرفع عنه، ثم قال عمر للمصري: ضع السوط على صلعة عمرو. فقال: يا أمير المؤمنين إنما ابنه الذي ضربني وقد استقدت منه. فقال عمر لعمرو: مذ كم تعبدتم الناس وقد ولدتهم أمهاتهم أحرارا؟ قال: يا أمير المؤمنين لم أعلم ولم يأتني 

و نحن نعيش أختى حياة غاشمة انفلتت فيها المعايير و تبدلت و صارت للحقائق تعاريف اخرى و الكل يلهث و لن ينال إلا ماقسمه الله له 

الحصانة مثلا اختى لا تعرفين أى شيطان اخترعها و لماذا, خاصة و أن خير البشر و المبعوث رحمة للعالمين لم يعطها لابنته مثلا و قال بأنها لو سرقت لقطع يدها 

سبحان الله

انظرى اختى لقول الله تعالى فى سورة النساء :

يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا كُونُوا قَوَّامِينَ بِالْقِسْطِ شُهَدَاءَ لِلَّهِ وَلَوْ عَلَى أَنْفُسِكُمْ أَوِ الْوَالِدَيْنِ وَالأَقْرَبِينَ إِنْ يَكُنْ غَنِيًّا أَوْ فَقِيرًا فَاللَّهُ أَوْلَى بِهِمَا فَلا تَتَّبِعُوا الْهَوَى أَنْ تَعْدِلُوا وَإِنْ تَلْوُوا أَوْ تُعْرِضُوا فَإِنَّ اللَّهَ كَانَ بِمَا تَعْمَلُونَ خَبِيرًا 


الأمور واضحة اذن , فى حين ترين أناس تنفق ملايينا من أجل أن تنال الحصانة , نعم اختى تنفق ملايينا لتنال الحصانة ضد البشر فكم يا ترى ينفقون لينالوا رضا رب البشر

العدل اختى لا نتواررثه من آباءنا و امهاتنا ولا نكتسبه من البيئة المحيطة بنا و انظرى الى سيدنا عمر الفاروق مثلا و هو نموذج مثالى للعدل كما تعلمين

هل ولد عمر عادلا او ورث العدل عن أبيه ؟ 

لا شك أن تقواه لله سبحانه و تعالى بما تحمله هذه الكلمة من معنى هى من أدت به إلى أن يكون عادلا 

لقد أمر الله سبحانه و تعالى بالعدل و لن ينفذ الأمر إلا من يتقى الله بحق

 لى سلطات محدودة أختى غير أنى لست عادلا , اخطئ و أصيب و أحاول قدر المستطاع 

لذا فلست مؤهلا للإجابة بصدق على سؤالك و لكننى يمكننى ان اتخيل ماذا يمكن ان يفعل

انسان يتق الله و يحاول ان يكون عادلا اذا ما تولى سلطة مطلقة

اتخيله سيحاصر فى منزله و يقتل وأهله بعد أيام قليلة من خطبته الأولى أو فى يومها  :: 

خذلتك اختى و لم اجب على سؤالك و لكن امتناعى كان تقديرا لك و احتراما لشخصك الكريم

و لكل من يقرأ مشاركتى هذه ,  فمن السهل ان يقول الانسان كنت سأفعل كذا و كذا و كذا

فليقلها غيرى اذن !!

و اخيرا اختى ايمان

لك منى كل التحية و التقدير

----------


## loly_h

*إيمو حبيبتى  قاهرة من أنا ومكتشفاه 
اول حاجة بجد والله إنتى منورة الموضوع
وماشاء الله على ردودك الواعيــــة وإختيارك لضيوفك فعلا
كان موفق 
ربنا يسعد أيامك يابيبتى
حبيت أرحب بيكى الأول
 وطبعا ليا عودة لإجابة سؤالــــك 
وأكيد أكيد الشكر موصول لأصحاب الموضوع
الجميلة بوكى والجميلة أم أحمد
وبأشكر لكم حسن إختياركم الجميل لضيفة رقيقة ... نقية  أثبتت وجودها
من بداية أشتراكها فى المنتدى
بالتوفيق دايما ومزيد من التألق ...
...*

----------


## kethara

*أختى الغالية أم أحمد

تحية بعبق الورد لضيفتك الرقيقة
وأختيارك الرائع
وحقا الفكرة جميلة بشكلها ومضمونها
كلل الله كل مجهوداتك بالنجاح والتوفيق


أختى الغالية الرقيقة
أخت ظابط شرطة ايمان

اهلا ومرحبا ببوحك الرائع بتلك المساحات الرائعة
التى دونتى عليها بكل تألق وبمداد يكسوة الصدق والألق
نبضات عنكِ توقعتها حين رأيت أسمك كضيفة
بل روعتك فاقت كل توقعاتى حبيبتى
ولك من الشكر أروعة لرقتك وأختيارك لى لطرح سؤالك
ولكم اسعدتنى لفتتك الطيبة لروعة جمالها الآسر
ودعينى أرد على هذا السؤال الرائع بعد ان ألملم مشاعرى 
الشاردة كى تصطف معبرة لكِ عن أمتنانها لتواجدك
وشكر بلا حد أختى

مع تحيتى*

----------


## ghazala son

ايه الجمال ده اخت ظابط شرطه وام احمد بسم الله ماشاء الله لقاء زي العسل بالضبط وبدال الحكايه في عشره علي عشره 

هيبقي الموضوع عشره علي عشره زي مانا شايف

----------


## وجدى محمود

*لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله*

*أختى الفاضله* 

*ام أحمد*

*كعادتك دائما*

*تحسنين الإختيار*

*تلقين الضؤ على من نعرفهم إسما وشكلا*

*فيظهر المضمون*

*كل الشكر لكى أختى الطيبه*

*أختى وبنت بلدى*

*إيمان*

*أخت ضابط شرطه*

*حلقى كما تشائين فأنتى كالحمامه البيضاء*

*نقية القلب والخاطر*

*بارك الله لكى* 

*وزادكى تق وإيمان*

*دمتم بكل خير*
*
*

----------


## kethara

> * السؤال الاول*
> 
> الفنانه الرائعه
> *قيثــــــــــــاره*
> 
> كيف ترى قيثاره 
> قطرات الندى:
> موج البحر:
> نسمات الربيع:
> ...





*

أختى الرقيقة الغالية
أخت ظابط شرطة
إيمان

اولا وقبل الأجابة دعينى اقدم لكِ
باقة ورد وود لأختيارك لى غاليتى
ولأننى قد خطرت ببالك الطيب
و قيثارة تحمل نبضات قلبها بين حروفها ومشاعرها
ولذلك ترى كل شيئ جميل وبارع حتى وان كان بنسبة
ونظرتى لن تختلف كثيرا بالمعنى ولكن الذى يختلف
هى ماذا تمثل لى تلك الكلمات غاليتى


قطرات الندى

هى حبات من اللؤلؤ المنثور
على خد الورد تنزفه الغيمات اما فرحا
او يسيل منها حزنا وألما
وبكل الحالات تلتقطة أوراق الورد لكى يغفو
بين طياتها الثرية المخملية
وأعشق هذة اللوحة كثيرا

موج البحر

واه من البحر وأمواجه فهو أجمل وأغلى لوحاتى
فهو البحر الهادر بكلى المتناثر على شطوط الحلم والأمل
أمواجة ما هى الا تقلبات مشاعرى التى تغمرنى مرة
وتطوينى أخرى وتحنو مرة ومرات
وتلفظنى خارجها أحيانا
ولكنه أغلب الأوقات يحتضنى بكلى الثائر
يكسونى برذاذة الآسر وعبير عطرة الذى يملأنى
ويحملنى فوق صهيل أمواجه ليرتحل بى للبعيد
للطرف الاخر من الشاطئ لألتقى بحلم العمر
وأحيا أجمل لحظاتى

نسمات الربيع

أعشق الربيع ومفتونة بتفتح أزهارة
وأطير بنسماته كالفراشة هنا وهناك 
امارس طقوسى بلا قيود
متحررة من عذابات الشتاء
املئ كلى بعبيره أستنشقه بكيانى 
انطلق بكل أحلامى الاسيرة بسمائه الرحبة
أشعر ان هذا النسيم العليل ما هو الا رسالة حب
دونت بسماء الربيع لقلبى الذى يحملنى داخله

دموع على رسالة حب

فلا أعرف دموع من ولمن
ولكن عندما تُذرف الدموع على رسالة حب
ان كانت دموع الشوق 
فلها بريق خاص وتترك اثر بالغ الروعة بداخلنا
وهناك دموع لم تنزف بعد
 ولكنها تحمل الكثير والكثير من المشاعر الصادقة
ومعانى مهما حاولنا ان نجد لها تفسير او اسم فلن نجد
لأنها احيانا تكون أكبر من الاسماء والكلمات
ولكن ان كانت دموع ندم فأنا لا أحترفها ولا أتوسدها
ولا أهوى الدموع التى تسيل على اللبن المسكوب




حلم العمر

لم أتخيل ان هناك حلم واحد فقط يطلق عليه
حلم العمر
ولكن حقا هناك دائما بداخلنا حلما يراودنا دائما
ومهما حاولنا ان نقنع مشاعرنا اننا حققنا كثيرا من الاحلام
يظل هناك حلما وحيد يجتاحنا يراودنا من حين لاخر
وحين نلقاه فى غفوة من الواقع
نرتمى بين جنباته نغوص بطياته
نعانقه بكلنا المحموم
ولا نستطيع ان نبرحه مهما أشتد علينا
هاجس البعاد والألم والفراق
وهذا هو حلم عمرى


مرسمى

الن تزورى مرسمى ؟؟؟
هذا داخلى ووطنى بكل ما فيه
به كيانى وصورتى الباهتة والاخرى ببريقها الآخاذ
به تكوينى ومن أنا ؟؟
ولوحاتى بفرحها وحزنها فهم لى عنوان
وريشتى المغمسة بربيعى الهارب من بين ايامى
وظلال ايامى الآتية
وخطوطى المتعرجة المرحة التلقائية
وأخرى العاقلة الجامدة التى تحاول ان تكون معها 
اللوحة متزنة
وترى كل ابعادها
به كل ممتلكاتى حتى لوحتى البيضاء
رسمت بها حلم العمر وأحيا جانبها
وأدعوكِ ان تاتى لزيارته مصطفة أحلامى
مزدانة بألوانى الهادئة والفرحة لتقدم لكِ
زهرة من أزهارى
وأهديكِ لوحة من لوحاتى

باقة شكر وامتنان لك أختى الاثيرة

مع تحيتى



*

----------


## hanoaa

> *السؤال الثامن*
> 
> هنوءه
> 
> مثال رائع لفتاه باحثه عن العلم
> 
> هنوءه ..  هل يوجد فرق فى الإهتمام بالتعليم بين الصعيد والقاهره مثلا؟
> 
> وماهى المشكلات التى واجهتك وتواجهك لإتمام رسالتك العلميه؟
> ...


كده برضه يا إيمى
تدبسينى فى سؤال
إحنا ماتفقناش على كده
عموما هاجاوب و أمرى لله
أنا أولا طبعا بعتذر عن التأخير فى الإجابة
بس غصب عنى مواعيدى اليومين دول متلخبطة 
الدنيا إتكركبت عندى مرة واحده بدون سابق إنذار
و إنتظروا الإجابة حالا

----------


## hanoaa

تعالى كده نمسك سؤالك ده حتة حتة




> السؤال الثامن
> 
> هنوءه ..  هل يوجد فرق فى الإهتمام بالتعليم بين الصعيد والقاهره مثلا؟



ياسلام ده سؤال برضه يا إيمان
أه طبعا فيه فرق
و ده نتيجة النظام المركزى إللى بنتعامل بيه هنا فى مصر
الإهتمام الأول فى كل حاجة لأبناء العاصمة
يليها الوجه البحرى بدايه طبعا بالإسكندريه
و فى النهاية الصعيد المحروم المدفون
الصعيد يا إيمان الأخير فى كل حاجة مش فى التعليم بس
أنا فاكرة لما دخلنا الجامعه سمعنا إنه شهادة الجامعه بتاعتنا هنا مس معترف بيها
و الجامعات الأربعه الأول بالترتيب هى
القاهرة 
عين شمس
إسكندرية
أسيوط
و كان بيتقالنا كده أى مكان بيطلب اى يتخصص سواء فى العلوم أو غيره بيبص على جامعتك 
إنت متخرج منين بالظبط
من جامعه محترمة و لا جامعه بتوزع شهادات عمال على بطال
هههههههههههههههه
مايعرفوش إن هنا فى ناس شقيانه علشان تاخد شهادة
يابنتى إحنا علشان نجمع الماده العلميه النظريه بنضطر نجيبها من جامعة أسيوط و طبعا فى حاجات كتير مش بنلاقيها بنجرى على جامعه القاهرة
لولا النت ربنا يخليه نجدنا فى النقطة دى إلى حد ما
عايزة تعرف إيه تانى
إن الأقسام الدراسيه عندنا بدائيه جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
و إن أغلب التخصصات الجديدة مش موجوده
إن فى حاجة إسمها الـ Applied Scince
يعنى العلم التطبيقى إللى المفروض إننا نطبق اللى بنوصله و نوظفه فى حاجة تفيد الناس
ده مش موجود
و إننا لسه بندرس الـ Classical Science
إللى الناس بطلته من حوالى 30 سنة فى أوروبا
إسكتى يا إيمان ماتقلبيش المواجع
لأ و بندور ع الإيزو
بنغير المناهج  نظام التدريس و نظام الإمتحانات
عارفه إتغيروا إزاى
ههههههههههههههههههه
نفس المناهج هى هى 
و الإمتحان بقى زى النظام الأجنبى MCQ فى مناهج ماينفعش إنها تمتحن بهذا النظام لأنها قائمة على الدش و إننا نملى ورقة الإجابه
و بعدين ماينفعش ده فى الجامعه ده لازم يبقى البنى ادم متعود عليه من صغره





> وماهى المشكلات التى واجهتك وتواجهك لإتمام رسالتك العلميه؟


عايزة تعرفى إيه و لا إيه
إن الناس ماعندهاش إحساس بالوقت و بسنين العر اللى بتجرى من غير مانعمل فيها حاجة
إنه تخلصى شغلك و تنشرى البحث من حوالى 3 سنين و تقعدى لحد دلوقت لاطايله سما و لا أرض
إن كل مانقول خلاص تتفاجئى إنك بتعيدى شغل العملى 
و تلاقى نفسك عدتيى الشغل حوالى 5 مرات و لما تيجى تنهى الرساله تاخدى أول نتايج طلعت معاكى و خدى بالك كل مرة بتعيدى بشروط جديدة فتطلع نتايج مختلفه لكن انتى متهمة إنك ماعملتيش كويس فى الأول و ماسمعتيش الكلام علشان كده الشغل باظ مع إن العقل بيقول لما شروط التجربه تتغير النتايج تتغير
أقولك إيه و لا إيه
خلينى صابرة وساكته لحد ماتعدى على خير و ارتاح




> وصلت لفين فى التعليم يا هنوءه ؟


عايزة تعرفى وصلت لفين
بصى حواليكى فى كل بيت من أول بيتك لأخر بيت فى أسوان
بصى لنفسك إنتى شخصيا
وصلنا إننا ندرس حاجات عجيبه و مابنسمعش غير كلمة تطوير المناهج و عمرنا ماشوفناه
يادوب جلده الكتاب تتغير و التفاهات زى ماهى
وصلنا إن نزيف الدروس لسه شغال مع إنهم بيحاربوها من قديم الأزل
لأ و إضحكى بقى
من أولى إبتدائى العيال ولاد الجيران بداوا دروس من شهر 7
ده انا لو منهم أقعدهم فى البيت
كل الطلبه بياخدوا دروس من أول إبتدائى لحد الجامعه 
وصلنا إننا بيطلق علينا لفظ أسفة يعنى متخلفين
لأن جامعتنا مش موجوده فى الترتيب العالمى للجامعات
وصلنا إن ميزانيه البحث العلمى لا وجود لها بعد ماكانت 300 جنيه بحالها لكل أستاذ تخيلوا
وصلنا إن الطالب علشان يسجل تمهيدى ماجستير يدفع 800 جنيه مصروفات عن السنه دى و نفس المبلغ لكل سنه ماجستير و كمان مايرضوش يسجلوله الماجستير علشان مافيش ميزانيه ابحاث و تسقط شهاده بعد سنتين و يبدأ الكره من جديد و لو سجل ربنا يكون فى عونه و طبعا المبلغ ده بيزيد فى الدكتوراة 
وصلنا إن ممنوع تاخدى أيام تفرغ من شغلك علشان تروحى تشوفى رسالتك و تشتغلى فيها
وصلنا لقرار بيقول إن اللى أخد الماجستير يزيد مرتبه 100 جنيه و الدكتوراه 200 جنيه مع إيقاف التنفيذ الهيئات و الشركات بترفض تنفيذ قرار رئيس الوزراء عينى عينك و من المفترض إنه أخد الدرجة دى مش علشان الفلوس لأ علشان يبقى ليه مكانه فى شغله و يحسن من وضعه
وصلنا إن المنح الدراسيه للخارج قلت أوىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى لقلة الفلوس
طيب ماتدوا البحث العلمى و الجامعات شويه من فلوس الكورة 
وصلنا إن الأول على الدفعة أو التانى أو اللى بعدهم حتى فى الترتيب مش بيتعينوا لا فى الجامعه زى زمان و لا حتى عند عم عبده البقال بقيوا مرفوضين و أنا أعرف كذا حد أصابته لوثه بسبب هذا الجنون و الظلم 
عايزة تعرفى إيه تانى


> وإيه أحلامك لمستقبل التعليم ؟



أحلامى
لأ خلاص أنا ماعدش عندى أحلام
صعب أوى نحلم ف الزمن ده
إحنا جيل إتقتلت أحلامه على مقصلة الظروف الإقتصاديه
و بيتقال علينا جيل بايظ
حرام عليكوا إنتوا السبب
إدونا الفرصه
أو حتى ساعدونا إننا ناخدها
إحنا ناس عايزة تتعب و تشتغل علشان توصل لبدايه السلم و تتعب تانى علشان تطلعه درجة درجة نبقى جيل بايظ إزاى 
إحنا مش طالبين كراسى الإدارة
طالبين كفاح و شغل

----------


## loly_h

*وعودة لسؤالك إيمى ...*




> السؤال التاسع
> لولى
> مبدعة المنتدى الجميله الرائعه وأخت الجميع


*والله ياإيمو إنتى مدلعانى أخر حاجة

ويشهد ربنا إنى باعتبر كل  اللى فى المنتدى إخواتى

ربنا يديم عليا نعمة التآخى فى الله ويجمعنى بيكم كلكم على منابر من نور ...*





> زى الشمس بعييييييييييييده بس واصلنا دفاها


*ميرسى حبيبة قلبى على وصفك ليا بالرقة دى

بس بما إنك قلتى شمس فأنا بأه هختار إنى اكون شمس الشتا

موش شمس الصيف ... براحتى بأه * 




> لولى .. فين لولى شخصيآ من المنتدى وباقى قاعاته ؟


*انا موجودة لكن فى المكان اللى بحبه بجنون

واللى اقدر من خلاله إنى أفيد و أمنح نفسى وغيرى

بعض الجمال .* 




> وهل كمية التصميمات اللى بتعمليها بتؤثر على تواجدك؟


*ده حقيقى إيمو والله  التصميم فعلا واخدنى من حجات كتير

وعارفة إن أوقات إنشغالى الكتير بيتسبب فى زعل البعض منى

بسبب تأخيرى فى رد على موضوع او على   رسالة

بس اللى نفسى إنه يتفهم ... لما أتأخر مثلا على إيمى فى رد رسالة او موضوع

فى الوقت اللى مطلوب منى تصميم لموضوع هيتنشر بعد ساعات ولازم

اسلمة على وجه السرعة ... اكيد إنتى هتعذرينى وموش هتزعلى منى 

وفى حاجة كمان مهمة جدا بالنسبة ليا

من كتر ماانا بحب التصميم أصبح  بالنسبة ليا لغـــــــــة 

ممكن أشكرك من خلاله بكارد او خلفية أو توقيع 

علشان فى النهاية يوصلك من خلاله معنى إنك غالية عندى 

فهمانى يعنـــــى ...*





> وفى وسط تصميماتك الروعه 
> إيه أقرب تصميم لقلبك؟


*أول ماقرأت السؤال ده لقيت إنى لسه موش عملت 

التصميم الأجمل بالنسبة ليا

لكن قلت خلينى أحاول اشوف مرة تانية ممكن تعجبنى حاجة

ولقيت التصميم ده الأقرب مؤقتاً ...

وكان من موضوع  أرحنا بها يابلال ... للعبقرى 

صفحات العمـــــــــر .* 















> أنا عاوزه توقيع


*ياقمورتى توقيعين ... تلاتة

إنتى تطلبى بس

ابعتيلى  إسم الأغنية والصورة وهتلاقيه خالص

باسرع سرعة سريعة 

*

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> 
> و الله اختى ايمان الواحد ما عارف يقول لك ايه
> 
> عموما , بشكرك جدا على كلامك الجميل ده
> 
> ,,,


حضرتك تستحق أكتر من كده مسيو ليدر



> أما من قمت بمحاولة تقديرهم و شكرهم فقد قدموا للمنتدى الكثير بحب و رضا و لم يبخل اى منهم
> 
> لا بوقت ولا مجهود فكان فعلى شيئ يسير جدا مما قدموا لنا و انتهزها فرصة لأشكرهم مرة اخرى
> 
> نبع الوفاء و لمسة و احمد الامبراطور و محمد سادمان و ايمان اخت ضابط شرطة  ألف ألف شكر
> 
> لكم جميعا لكل ماقدمتموه من جهد ووقت وموضوعات جميلة اثرت المنتدى فعلا و لا انسى ايضا لولى
> 
> معلمة المنتدى فنون الشياكة و التصميمات الانيقة و صاحبة اللمسات الساحرة فى كل قاعات المنتدى
> ...


إحنا اللى بنشكرك يا مسيو ليدر هلى مجهودك المتواصل

وتقديرك الدائم لينا

وفى إنتظار حضرتك مره أخرى

 :f2:

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> *ماشاء الله عملين تبيعوا وتشتروا فيه
> 
> واحده تلفق تهمه والتانيه تأمن عليها
> 
> واضح ان مافيش ادنى احترام لوجودي 
> 
> مي مؤمن إسمحي لي اقولك انه كان مقلب من الشريره إيمان
> 
> وانا طبعاً شريره زيها فسعدتها على رمي التهمه دي
> ...


أعمل فيكى إيه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

بسرعه كده تقولى كان مقلب وإيمان شريره

أنا شريره ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ::$: 

ماشى يا هايدى :Mad: 

مي نتمنى ماتكونيش زعلانه كان نفسنا يكون مقلب جامد فيكى

بس إنتى طلعتى أشطر مننا

برافو عليكى مي



هايدى ..... شكرا لمساعدتك وتفانيكى فى العمل  :Biggrin: 

منوره يا هيدو :Icecream:

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> إيمـــان ماشاء الله ردودك هادية وجميلة يا ايمي
> فيها صدق وشفافية .. حقيقي سعيدة بمغرفتك يا ايمان 
> 
> واسألتك للأعضاء كانت فعلا حلوة ومثيرة 
> حلقة حلوة يا ايمي
>  
> 
> أم احمد شكرا على اختيارك الموفق ده



شكرا ليكى يا نشوى

وأنا أسعد بمعرفتك

نورتينى يا جميل

 :f2:

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> *
> 
> هووووووو انتي الي وراها يا هايدي وانا بقول انك اخت عمرو دياب ومن عيله فنيه رقيقه الحس
> عموما انا عارفه هي ايمان الشرير وقعتني واخدت التقييم وعايزة توقعنا في بعض كمان 
> ايماااااااان شكلك بتعدي في عداد عمررررررك
> يلا علشان خاطرك انتي يا هايدي هسامحها 
> علشان تعرفوا احنا عصابه حنساسه وحونينه 
> والله بجد يا هايدي الحلقه كانت جميله بيكوا 
> مرسي يا قمر
> ...



بقا دى أخرتها

الحلقه حلوة علشان ست هايدى

وقعتكوو طيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييين

 ::'(:

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> *
>  
> 
> أنا آسفة يا إيمان على التأخير..الواحد كان عاوز كلاكس من النوع بتاع عاوااا 
> 
> مبدأياً عايزة أقولك بجد انت عسولة خالص..والله قلبي بيرتاحلك جداً..
> مع إني عادةً مبحبش أقول كلام اوبن كده لأني مهما كان شايفة جانب واحد من البني آدم اللي بكلمه..اللي هو الجانب الأثيري بطبيعة الحال..
> بس صدقيني ده إحساسي بجد 
> 
> ...


حبيبة قلبي ساره

أنا بشكرك على إحساسك الجميل ده ويارب أكون عند حسن ظنك

خدى التاج أهووو

 :king: 

 :Roll2:  :Roll2:  :Roll2: 




> *
> قبل الإشراف المنتدى بالنسبة لي كان مكان جميل بلاقي نفسي فيه..في مجموعة عقليات بجد بحترمها جداً و زي ما قلت قبل كده..صعب انك تلاقي المجموعة دي بالتباين ده في مكان تاني..و تقدري تقولي اني كنت شايفة المكان من زاوية واحدة.
> 
> بعد الإشراف..زودي بقى على السطرين اللي فوق إحساس بالمسؤولية ناحية المكان..و إني لازم أكون فاعلة أكتر من كده عشان نعلى بيه أكتر..زودي كمان إحساسي الشديد بالحزن عليه لما بلاقيه بيتراجع في وقت من الأوقات و أنا مش قادرة أعمله حاجة لوحدي..زودي إحساس بالإنتماء أكتر للمكان لأني بقيت شايفاه بأكتر من زاوية.
> 
> أما أنا كعضوة أعتقد إني مختلفتش كتير قبل و بعد الإشراف لأني مؤمنة تماماً إني قبل أي شيء عضوة في أبناء مصر..
> و عشان أكون صريحة أكتر..أنا مبفهمش أصلاً ليه ممكن أكون قبل الإشراف حاجة و بعده حاجة تانية...هو الإشراف بيعمل MAKE OVER 
> في قوانين محددة مسبقاً بتتأكدي إنها حاصلة و موجودة..و بتحاولي دايماً تحافظي على شكل و مستوى المكان اللي انت بتنتميله..الموضوع بالبساطة دي 
> 
> ...


تمام يا ساره

فعلا الإشراف مسئوليه كبيره

ربنا معاكو بجد ويعينكو ويقدركوا على العدل دايما




> *
> 
> 
> إيمان إجاباتك تلقائية و بسيطة..بجد أنا سعيدة بيك جداً و مبسوطة إنه المنتدى جمعني في وقت من الأوقات بشخصية جميلة بجد زيك..حقيقي إني أحبك في الله 
> 
> خلي بالك من دي بقى.
> 
> 
> ................
> ...


أنا اللى بشكرك يا ساره

وسعيده إنى أتعرفت عليكى

وعلى فكره خريجين علوم كلهم كده  :king: 

نورتينى يا ساره بجد

وسعيده جدااا بحضورك المميز

وميرسى عالورد

فى عينيا

 :f2:

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> *ههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> حلوة قوي
> غادة وتفتخر دي
> 
> 
> بجد ضحكتيني جداً
> يا إيمان
> 
> ...


 :l: 

ويبارك فيكى ويسعدك يا غيدو

يا أهلاويه ومصريه جميله وتفتخر برضه  :Kiss2: 






> *وبالنسبة لسؤالك
> 
> هههههههههههه
> 
> استني بقى لما أبطل ضحك وبعدين
> أرد عليه
> 
> 
> 
> ...


يعنى إنتى بطلتى ضحك وضحكتينى أنا

ماتخلى الإجابه الجزائر

على أساس السؤال مين اللى مصر هاتقطعهم إن شاء الله يوم 14؟؟؟  :Bye: 




> *لالالالالا بجد والله
> هأجاوب خلاص بجد
> 
> وهو فيه طالب في المدرسة يا إيمو يقدر يعلن عن زمالكاويته في حضوري برضه ؟؟؟
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


إجابه جميله جدااااا يا غاده

استمتعت بيها جداااااااااااا

فعلا لما بناخد الجانب الإيجابي من الكوره والروح الحلوه اللى بتتجمع منها

بنلاقى الكوره جميله جدااااااااااااااااااااااا

بس خدى بالك من كل أهلاوى بقا

وعلى فكره يا غاده الأهلويه قلوبهم صافيه أوى

يعنى مابيكرهوش حد

مش زى الفرق التانيه 

 :y: 


> *
> 
> طولت مش كده ؟؟؟؟
> 
> كالعادة
> 
> 
> يا جماعة ما أنتم مجربني قبل كده
> وعارفني كويس
> ...


أنا اللى سعيده بإجابتك الجميله يا غاده

إنتى صحيح طولتى وأنا صدعت  :: 

بجد بجد بجد إنتى عسل يا غاده

وأكيد مادام إنتى بتكلمى عن الأهلى يبقى مش هاتزهقى ولا أنا هازهق

دا الاهلى يا غيدو

الأهلى يا نااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااس

خدى ورده حمرا بقا

 :f2: 

ويارب نكسب يوم 14 

قولى يارب يا غاده

قووووووووووووووولى

----------


## غادة جاد

> قولى يارب يا غاده
> 
> قووووووووووووووولى







*ياااااااااااااااااااارب

يا إيمو


*

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> العدل يا اختى العزيزة اسم من أسماء الله الحسنى و قد قال سبحانه و تعالى فى سورة النساء :
> 
> أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم
> 
> إِنَّ اللَّهَ يَأْمُرُكُمْ أَنْ تُؤَدُّوا الأَمَانَاتِ إِلَى أَهْلِهَا وَإِذَا حَكَمْتُمْ بَيْنَ النَّاسِ أَنْ تَحْكُمُوا بِالْعَدْلِ إِنَّ اللَّهَ نِعِمَّا يَعِظُكُمْ بِهِ إِنَّ اللَّهَ كَانَ سَمِيعًا بَصِيرًا 
> 
> و قال سبحانه و تعالى فى سورة النحل :
> ...


كل الإجابه الجميله دى وخذلتنى ؟؟؟

لا مسيو ليدر أعتقد إن حضرتك جاوبت 




> لى سلطات محدودة أختى غير أنى لست عادلا , اخطئ و أصيب و أحاول قدر المستطاع 
> 
> لذا فلست مؤهلا للإجابة بصدق على سؤالك و لكننى يمكننى ان اتخيل ماذا يمكن ان يفعل
> 
> انسان يتق الله و يحاول ان يكون عادلا اذا ما تولى سلطة مطلقة
> 
> اتخيله سيحاصر فى منزله و يقتل وأهله بعد أيام قليلة من خطبته الأولى أو فى يومها


أنا سألت حضرتك "لو كنت ذو سلطه"  ومن إجابتك تحقق سؤالى إن حضرتك ذو سلطه

وأجبت بإنك تخطئ وتصيب 




> فمن السهل ان يقول الانسان كنت سأفعل كذا و كذا و كذا


رأى سليم جداااا

فعلا الكلام سهل وجميل لكن التنفيذ صعب ومستحيل

أخى العزيز مسيو ليدر

شكرا لإجابتك وللمواقف اللى حضرتك سردتها أمامنا

ولتواجد الأكثر من رائع

 :f2:

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> *إيمو حبيبتى  قاهرة من أنا ومكتشفاه 
> ...*


 ::hop:: 
بقيت ماركة مسجله خلاص  ::no3:: 




> *
> اول حاجة بجد والله إنتى منورة الموضوع
> وماشاء الله على ردودك الواعيــــة وإختيارك لضيوفك فعلا
> كان موفق 
> ربنا يسعد أيامك يابيبتى
> حبيت أرحب بيكى الأول
>  وطبعا ليا عودة لإجابة سؤالــــك 
> ...*


إنتى اللى منوره الموضوع وسعيده جدااا بتواجدك




> *وأكيد أكيد الشكر موصول لأصحاب الموضوع
> الجميلة بوكى والجميلة أم أحمد
> وبأشكر لكم حسن إختياركم الجميل لضيفة رقيقة ... نقية  أثبتت وجودها
> من بداية أشتراكها فى المنتدى
> بالتوفيق دايما ومزيد من التألق ...
> ...*


 ::$: 

ربنا يخليكى يا لولى

إنتى اللى عسل وسكر 

 :f2:

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> *أختى الغالية أم أحمد
> 
> تحية بعبق الورد لضيفتك الرقيقة
> وأختيارك الرائع
> وحقا الفكرة جميلة بشكلها ومضمونها
> كلل الله كل مجهوداتك بالنجاح والتوفيق
> 
> 
> أختى الغالية الرقيقة
> ...


الرائعه قيثاره

كل ده ؟؟؟؟؟؟  ::$: 

بجد كلامك كتير عليا

وأنا أسعد إنك موجوده معايا

إنتى بجد أكتر من رائعه

وفى إنتظارك

 :f2:

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> ايه الجمال ده اخت ظابط شرطه وام احمد بسم الله ماشاء الله لقاء زي العسل بالضبط وبدال الحكايه في عشره علي عشره 
> 
> هيبقي الموضوع عشره علي عشره زي مانا شايف



ربنا يخليك يا أحمد

شكرا ليك

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> *لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله*
> 
> *أختى الفاضله* 
> 
> *ام أحمد*
> 
> *كعادتك دائما*
> 
> *تحسنين الإختيار*
> ...


ربنا يخليك يا أ/ وجدى

ولك بالمثل إن شاء الله

شرفتنى

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> *
> 
> أختى الرقيقة الغالية
> أخت ظابط شرطة
> إيمان
> 
> اولا وقبل الأجابة دعينى اقدم لكِ
> باقة ورد وود لأختيارك لى غاليتى
> ولأننى قد خطرت ببالك الطيب
> ...


شكرا قيثاره على ذوقك ورقتك

وأنا أكيد إختارتك لأنك إنسانه رقيقه وبحب خواطرك جدااا




> *
> 
> قطرات الندى
> 
> هى حبات من اللؤلؤ المنثور
> على خد الورد تنزفه الغيمات اما فرحا
> او يسيل منها حزنا وألما
> وبكل الحالات تلتقطة أوراق الورد لكى يغفو
> بين طياتها الثرية المخملية
> ...


الله عليكى يا قيثاره

ردودك جميله وليها طعم جديد

أنا زرت مرسمك لقيته من أروع ما يكون

حسيته وشفته

وتخيلت لوحاتك

الغاليه قيثاره

أتمنى لكى التوفيق وتحقيق أحلامك

تحياتى لحضورك الجميل وردودك المميزه

 :f2:

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> كده برضه يا إيمى
> تدبسينى فى سؤال
> إحنا ماتفقناش على كده
> عموما هاجاوب و أمرى لله
> أنا أولا طبعا بعتذر عن التأخير فى الإجابة
> بس غصب عنى مواعيدى اليومين دول متلخبطة 
> الدنيا إتكركبت عندى مرة واحده بدون سابق إنذار
> و إنتظروا الإجابة حالا


إيه يا هنوءه
 إنتى نسيتى ولا إيه؟؟؟؟
إحنا صحيح ماتفقناش

بس خلاص

هاتجاوبي يعنى هاتجاوبي

وإنتى جاوبتى خلاص  :Icecream: 

منوره يا هنوءه

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> تعالى كده نمسك سؤالك ده حتة حتة
> 
> 
> 
> ياسلام ده سؤال برضه يا إيمان
> أه طبعا فيه فرق
> و ده نتيجة النظام المركزى إللى بنتعامل بيه هنا فى مصر
> الإهتمام الأول فى كل حاجة لأبناء العاصمة
> يليها الوجه البحرى بدايه طبعا بالإسكندريه
> ...


والمنصوره لأ؟؟؟
 :Sad: 

فعلا يا هنوءه دى مشكله بتواجهه خريجين الكليات العمليه

بس أعتقد يعنى مفيش جامعه بتوزع شهادات
ما أنا كنت علوم برضه وطلع عينينا والأخر جبت جيد بالقوه

ربنا معاكى يا بنتى




> يابنتى إحنا علشان نجمع الماده العلميه النظريه بنضطر نجيبها من جامعة أسيوط و طبعا فى حاجات كتير مش بنلاقيها بنجرى على جامعه القاهرة
> لولا النت ربنا يخليه نجدنا فى النقطة دى إلى حد ما
> عايزة تعرف إيه تانى
> إن الأقسام الدراسيه عندنا بدائيه جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
> و إن أغلب التخصصات الجديدة مش موجوده
> إن فى حاجة إسمها الـ Applied Scince
> يعنى العلم التطبيقى إللى المفروض إننا نطبق اللى بنوصله و نوظفه فى حاجة تفيد الناس
> ده مش موجود
> و إننا لسه بندرس الـ Classical Science
> ...





> 


 :Blink: 

لكى الله يا هنوءه



> [FONT="Comic Sans MS"]
> عايزة تعرفى إيه و لا إيه
> إن الناس ماعندهاش إحساس بالوقت و بسنين العر اللى بتجرى من غير مانعمل فيها حاجة
> إنه تخلصى شغلك و تنشرى البحث من حوالى 3 سنين و تقعدى لحد دلوقت لاطايله سما و لا أرض
> إن كل مانقول خلاص تتفاجئى إنك بتعيدى شغل العملى 
> و تلاقى نفسك عدتيى الشغل حوالى 5 مرات و لما تيجى تنهى الرساله تاخدى أول نتايج طلعت معاكى و خدى بالك كل مرة بتعيدى بشروط جديدة فتطلع نتايج مختلفه لكن انتى متهمة إنك ماعملتيش كويس فى الأول و ماسمعتيش الكلام علشان كده الشغل باظ مع إن العقل بيقول لما شروط التجربه تتغير النتايج تتغير
> أقولك إيه و لا إيه
> خلينى صابرة وساكته لحد ماتعدى على خير و ارتاح
> 
> ...




خلاص يا هناء

خلاص أنا آسفه

أنا فتحت أبواب جهنم ولا إيييييه؟

يا بنتى صبرك بالله طيب  :Animal Rooster: 

حقك عليا

إنتى كنتى عملتى شبههى خلصتى الكليه وقعدتى محلك سر

 :Bye: 

بجد يا هنوءه كلامك كله صح 

وأنا عارفه

وشايفه زمايلى اللى فكرو يكملو وياخدوا الماجيستير والغلب اللى هما فيه

وفى الأخر علشان إيه؟؟؟؟

ولا حاجه

لكى الله يا مصر


> أحلامى
> لأ خلاص أنا ماعدش عندى أحلام
> صعب أوى نحلم ف الزمن ده
> إحنا جيل إتقتلت أحلامه على مقصلة الظروف الإقتصاديه
> و بيتقال علينا جيل بايظ
> حرام عليكوا إنتوا السبب
> إدونا الفرصه
> أو حتى ساعدونا إننا ناخدها
> إحنا ناس عايزة تتعب و تشتغل علشان توصل لبدايه السلم و تتعب تانى علشان تطلعه درجة درجة نبقى جيل بايظ إزاى 
> ...


تصدقى بالله

أنا ما انا عارفه أقولك إيه؟؟

كفايه اللى جواكى

بس هاقولك حاجه

ربنا عالظالم والمفترى واللى واكلين فلوس البلد

وسايبين الناس اللى نفسها تتقدم مش عارفين ياخدوا خطوه 

هنوءه

آسفه إنى قلبت عليكى المواجع كلها

وياريتنى كنت حطيت مع سؤالى عصير ليمون وحباية مهدئه

بس برده

مبسوطه بيكى

بوجودك وبشخصيتك وإصرارك

شرفتينى :f2:

----------


## سعيدابوزينة

احسن شىء انى انام بدرى بدرى زى الكتاكيت وابطل سهر للصبح طالما فى المنتدى اخت ضابط شرطه يامامى احسن انابحاف موت من الشرطه مع انى بمشى جنب الحيط ويارب اجعلى تعارفى بيكم يدوم بالمحبه والوفاء والاخلاص (البرنس الشرقاوى سعيد ابوزينه واشكر جمع مابالمنتدىمشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  ورين[]

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> *
> [
> "]
> 
> 
> وعودة لسؤالك إيمى ...
> 
> *
> *والله ياإيمو إنتى مدلعانى أخر حاجة
> ...


من حق الجميل يدلع يا لولى

وإنتى تستاهلى كل خير





> *ميرسى حبيبة قلبى على وصفك ليا بالرقة دى
> 
> بس بما إنك قلتى شمس فأنا بأه هختار إنى اكون شمس الشتا
> 
> موش شمس الصيف ... براحتى بأه  
> *


 :: 

براحتك يا جميل

وفعلا شمس الشتا أحلى  :y: 





> *...*
> *انا موجودة لكن فى المكان اللى بحبه بجنون
> 
> واللى اقدر من خلاله إنى أفيد و أمنح نفسى وغيرى
> 
> بعض الجمال . *


وجة نظر سليمه وأنا معاكى فيها

بس مايمنعش إننا نشوفك فى باقى المنتدى 

نستفيد منك  ونقرب منك أكتر





> *...*
> *ده حقيقى إيمو والله  التصميم فعلا واخدنى من حجات كتير
> 
> وعارفة إن أوقات إنشغالى الكتير بيتسبب فى زعل البعض منى
> 
> بسبب تأخيرى فى رد على موضوع او على   رسالة
> 
> بس اللى نفسى إنه يتفهم ... لما أتأخر مثلا على إيمى فى رد رسالة او موضوع
> 
> ...


فاهمه يا جميل 

بس خدى بالك إن اللى يعرفوكى وعارفين المجهود اللى عليكة هما بس اللى أكيد هايعذروكى

لكن اللى مايعرفش أكيد هايزعل ويقول ماردتش عليا





> *...
> 
> أول ماقرأت السؤال ده لقيت إنى لسه موش عملت 
> 
> التصميم الأجمل بالنسبة ليا
> 
> لكن قلت خلينى أحاول اشوف مرة تانية ممكن تعجبنى حاجة
> 
> ولقيت التصميم ده الأقرب مؤقتاً ...
> ...


فعلا تصميم رائع يا لولى

ومش التصميم ده بس كل تصميماتك تحفه بجد

بحاول أتعلم منك ومن فنك وذوقك الجميل

وربنا قادر عالمعجزات  :: 




> *...
> 
> ياقمورتى توقيعين ... تلاتة
> 
> إنتى تطلبى بس
> 
> ابعتيلى  إسم الأغنية والصورة وهتلاقيه خالص
> 
> باسرع سرعة سريعة 
> ...



متحرمش منك يا لولى يارب

نورتينى وسعيده بإشتراكك معايا بجد

إنتى تستحقى كل خير

وأتمنالك التقدم دائما والتوفيق

 :f2: 

فنانه المنتدى الرائعه لولى

أرق تحياتى لكى

----------


## ابن طيبة

> *السؤال السادس*
> 
> 
> *أخى الفاضل ابن طيبه*
> 
> *عاشق مصر* 
> 
> *دايما بتقول أحلى كلام عن مصر* 
> *ومرة سألتك بتجيب الكلام الحلو ده منين*
> ...





*اهلا اختنا ايمان*

*اولا اعتذر عن تاخري في الرد صراحة لصعوبة السؤال*
*ثانيا اوجه الشكر للرائعتين بوكي بوكي و ام احمد علي مجهودهما الرائع في هذا الموضوع الذي يزيل المسافات بين الاعضاء بعضهم البعض و يؤدي الي التقارب و المودة في اسرتنا الصغيرة المتمثلة في منتدي ابناء مصر*

*اطلت عليك اما عن سؤالك* 



> *الملك فاروق* 
> 
> *كيف تراه؟ إنسانآ وملكآ؟*
> *محب لمصر أم لا؟ وكيف ترى مصر فى تلك الفتره؟*



*فلصعوبة هذا السؤال و لحجم الاجابة التي قد تتعدي الصفحات هلا تسمحين لي بان يكون ردي عليه في موضوع خاص عن الملك فاروق اسمح لنفسي بان اهديه اليك*

*دمت بالف خير*
**

----------


## hanoaa

> والمنصوره لأ؟؟؟
> 
> 
> فعلا يا هنوءه دى مشكله بتواجهه خريجين الكليات العمليه
> 
> بس أعتقد يعنى مفيش جامعه بتوزع شهادات
> ما أنا كنت علوم برضه وطلع عينينا والأخر جبت جيد بالقوه
> 
> ربنا معاكى يا بنتى
> ...



شوفتى بقى أخرت التدبيسة إيه
يعنى مش كان اسكوت أحسن
و ميرسى على الليمون و المهدئ

----------


## سعيدابوزينة

الف مبروك لمصر وان شاء الله مجهوداتنا لن تضيع هباء ويارب وفقنا فى السودان والف الف مبروك لمصر

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> *ياااااااااااااااااااارب
> 
> يا إيمو
> 
> 
> *


ويارب نفوز فى السودان كمان

قولى يارب يا غيدووو

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> احسن شىء انى انام بدرى بدرى زى الكتاكيت وابطل سهر للصبح طالما فى المنتدى اخت ضابط شرطه يامامى احسن انابحاف موت من الشرطه مع انى بمشى جنب الحيط ويارب اجعلى تعارفى بيكم يدوم بالمحبه والوفاء والاخلاص (البرنس الشرقاوى سعيد ابوزينه واشكر جمع مابالمنتدىمشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  ورين[]


شكرااا

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> *اهلا اختنا ايمان*
> 
> *اولا اعتذر عن تاخري في الرد صراحة لصعوبة السؤال*
> *ثانيا اوجه الشكر للرائعتين بوكي بوكي و ام احمد علي مجهودهما الرائع في هذا الموضوع الذي يزيل المسافات بين الاعضاء بعضهم البعض و يؤدي الي التقارب و المودة في اسرتنا الصغيرة المتمثلة في منتدي ابناء مصر*
> 
> *اطلت عليك اما عن سؤالك* 
> 
> *فلصعوبة هذا السؤال و لحجم الاجابة التي قد تتعدي الصفحات هلا تسمحين لي بان يكون ردي عليه في موضوع خاص عن الملك فاروق اسمح لنفسي بان اهديه اليك*
> 
> ...


أهلا أخى العزيز أ/ معتز

شرفتنى بتواجدك

ووآسفه بجد عالسؤال الكبير ده ماكنتش متخيله كده
أنا بس قصدت وجهة نظرك فى سطور

وعالعموم متشكره جدااا على الهديه " الموضوع "
 وفى إنتظارك

شكرا أخى العزيز  :f:

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> شوفتى بقى أخرت التدبيسة إيه
> يعنى مش كان اسكوت أحسن
> و ميرسى على الليمون و المهدئ


هههههههههههههههه

بسيطه يا هنوءه

ولا شكر على واجب

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> الف مبروك لمصر وان شاء الله مجهوداتنا لن تضيع هباء ويارب وفقنا فى السودان والف الف مبروك لمصر



الله يبارك فيك

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

فى نهاية الموضوع

أحب أشكر كل من إخواتى 

بوكى بوكى

وأم أحمد

بجد إنتوا زى العسل وطيبين أوى

ربنا يكرمكوا يارب

وميرسى بجد على الموضوع اللى خلانى أقرب أكتر من أعضاء كتير

والله مهما قلت مش هاأقدر أوفى حقكوا

ربنا يكرمكم ويسعدكم ويحقق لكم كل اللى تتمنوه

ويارب يعجبكو البوكيه ده 



كل واحده تاخده يوم  :: 

مع خالص حبي وتقديرى

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

وأحب أشكر كل اللى شرفونى بوجودهم وأسعدونى من كل قلبي

بدون ترتيب

طائر الشرق
هنوءه
مسيو ليدر
مى مؤمن
نشوى
أ/معتز
أ/أشرف مجاهد
بنت شهريار
اليمامه
أ/سامح عطيه
الأهلاويه غاده جاد
أ/نادر
لولى
مصراويه جدا
قيثاره
العسل المر
فتى مصر
هايدى دياب
شعاع من نور
روزى
عاشق الزمالك 
عصفور الشعر
أ/ وجدى محمود
لؤلؤه
فراشه
أ/أيمن رشدى
أ/دراجون شادو
أ/ الكيميائى
أ/أيمن خطاب
أ/سعيد أبو زينه
ghazalason



تحياتى

----------


## elkabten_s10

مشكورين علي المجهود الكبير

----------

